# in alphabetical order...(need more! see babombs post at end)



## alsih2o

let's share a dastardly(can i say rat bastard if i am not in the club?) idea for every monster in the monster manual, alphabetically.

 i'll start 

 Aboleth: the only re,aining evidence of how to operate a recently recovered artifact died with a lawful evil cleric who was eaten by an aboleth 300 years ago. fortunately they remember everyhting their victims knew, as do their young.

 of course, they remember how to perform all his evil rituals too.

 edit: achaierai is next, extra points if you can pronounce it


----------



## MeepoTheMighty

Achaierai:  The only way to cure the king's recent onset of madness is for him to injest the gland in an achaierai's body which creates the insanity cloud.  The glad must be eaten fresh out of the creatrue's body, and will only work if given up willingly.


----------



## BiggusGeekus

A local ruler (king/baron/knight) has sent his only son to defeat a monster -- perhaps to be named later! -- his son failed and the ruler was driven mad and commited suicide.  His wife (queen/baroness/wife/consort) now rules in his place but the Allip lives on.

An Allip is CR 3.  If the party deals with it violently, the party gains the appropriate experience.  If the party finds the son's remains -- at the heart of the monster's lair -- the party will find the son's journal, in which it is recorded that the son fought the beast not for glory or for his father, but in a sincere desire to help the people of the land.  That will help ease the ruler's torment and the party recieves experience appropriate for a CR4 creature.

edit: next up - animated object.  Have fun with the dancing murphy beds guys!


----------



## der_kluge

The king's daughter - the princess, heir to the throne, and subsequent ruler of the land has been murdered.

Meanwhile, all the furniture in the king's castle has become restless, and attacks all those who come near it, making it a truly dangerous place to be.

Can the PCs figure out why the furniture is acting so strangely?  Perhaps the dead princess is trying to tell them something....

edit - Ankheg is next.


----------



## der_kluge

I don't know about dastardly, but I do like the idea of tying an encounter or adventure around every monster.  Neat thread!


----------



## BiggusGeekus

Oh!  Using my own world (but easily adaptable)

Animated Object

An orc shaman, unable to get past the defenses of a barge beloging to a calisian merchant, has cursed the barge!  It now acts as if it was alive! Most of the mercenaries, travelers, and laborers were able to escape, but the merchant's daughter (or son) has been captured!  The party must board the living barge, fight off the undead mecenaries/travelers/laborers that remained not to mention things like animated rope and the like (rogues may check for things like falling door frames and other such "traps").  

Once rescued, the barge is to be treated as a Colossal Construct, CR 10.  If using the Murchad's Legacy setting, the barge travels 5 miles per day between Madeline's Lock and Lock Exosus (~130 miles).  If it reaches Lock Exosus, the Remarian Legionaires will cut it down, and indirectly killing the merchant's child.

edit: die_kluge beat me.  No, he p0wned me.  Rats.  Ankehg is still next.


----------



## orbitalfreak

Ankheg

A local baron, and known collector of rare and exotic arms and armours, asks the party to collect the materials for a suit of plate armour he wants fashioned.  The plate is to be fashioned from the scales of an Ankheg.  The baron is offering a large reward for the return of the scales

Of course, the local druid population objects to the slaughter of these creatures for sport...and the druids have the knowledge to create an elixer to cure a rare disease.  You did remember to send the PC's on a quest to find the cure for the King's illness, didn't you?  

Next, the Mighty Morphing Spider Thingamabob, Aranea!


----------



## BiggusGeekus

Aranea

The party is approached by a young woman who begs their assistance.  She claims some drow elves are out to capture her and she desires protection. She promsies to reward the party after they save her.

She is telling the truth.  She is being hunted by 3 1st level drow fighters.  However, she intends to turn on whoever is apparently winning the combat on round 2 of the combat (sadly, she is too impatient).  If the party wins -- and she does not turn on them --  she gives them 50gp plus whatever the drow were equiped with.

Next: arrowhawk


----------



## BiggusGeekus

Arrowhawk

A wealthy would-be huntsman desires the party to capture him a mated pair of arrowhawks. The party is only permitted to do stun damage for the encounter.  The arrowhawks can be tracked by their spoors on a Wilderness Lore check of DC 15 (a guide can be hired for 50gp but she will not assist in combat).

Next: Assasin Vine!  Look out landscapers!


----------



## Morpheus

A small village at the edge of the Great Forest has been attacked and nearly every man, woman and child killed or taken. All indications are that it was a Drow raid. The Drow chose their path from the Underdark well as it leads through some caves that come out in the forest that are inhabited by a patch of Assassin Vine. The Drow realized that the Assassin Vines would be useful guarding their retreat into the Underdark in case they were followed.


Up next...the Athach


----------



## MeepoTheMighty

The latest fashion among noble women calls for arrowhawk feathers to be worn in enormous plumed hats.  The PCs have recently inherited a strip of coastland that serves as a mating ground for the birds.  Local druids want the PCs to step up efforts to stop poachers.  The Milliner's Guild is willing to resort to underhanded tactics to make the PCs reconsider.

edit:  I'm slow. Oh well.


----------



## BiggusGeekus

Morpheus: KUDOS!

Pre-edit Morpheus had a great Aranea idea, that was quickly changed to an Assasin Vine idea!  Nice.

But, dude!  Keep the old idea next time! Creativity is always fun!

Athach

A young wizard needs a low-quality ruby to crush into ruby dust for a _continual flame_ spell.  An Athach has such a ruby - as well as other low-quality stones -- and the wizard wants it.  He can not pay, but he will cast up to five _identify_ spells for free for the party if they deal with the Athach.

next: Azer (aka ROOOOOXANNE!  You don't have to put out that red light!)


----------



## HellHound

sorry, misread what the goal here was.


----------



## WanderingMonster

*Azer*

The PCs meet a strange looking dwarf.  He is hairless, and has skin that looks like tarnished metal.  It is an outcast Azer who has been "extinguished" from azer society by the elder priests of his city.  Of course he was wrongly punished, and he wants revenge.  The azer prince who framed him maintains a fortress in the caldera of a volcano.  He will offer the services of his magical forge if the PCs can help him.


----------



## BiggusGeekus

Azer

The party is tasked for transporting a shipment of adamantine from one city to another.  An Azer is going to smelt the ore into a refineable form.  However, the party learns that the Azer is working for an evil pirate and must decide weather to deliver the goods (and defy the law) or divert the goods (and defy the Azer smith).  If the party does as asked the Azer will reward them with a piece of medium adamantine armor.

... the above works well with the _Bluffside_ setting.

Next: Barghest!

-BG

PS I'm having too much fun with this thread.


edit: WM > BG

I sux0r. He 1d4 r0x0r.


----------



## orbitalfreak

Barghest:

The Blood War is spilling out onto the Material Plane, and there is one way to close the portals to the Nine Hells and Abyss, respictively.  To close the gate to the Nine Hells, a chaotic evil outsider of 10 or more Hit Dice must be sacreficed at the Nine Hells portal.  To close the gate to the Abyss, a lawful evil outsider of 10 or more Hit Dice must be sacrificed at the Abyssal portal.

Most of the Devils have cleared away from the area, though, but one LE outsider remains: a lesser Barghest.  Now, if the party could only find something to feed it to have it gain power and hit dice, so that it would be easily used for the sacrificial ritual...

...something like a village.  Will the party slaughter an entire village of innoncents in order to quickly prevent the widespread destruction the Blood War will eventually bring.  Or will they instead take their chances to find a 10+HD LE outsider; if so, how far will the Blood War get before the task is complete?  Which option will save the most lives?

And, there's still the matter of closing the second portal... 

Really takes that whole "Paladin kills Orc Babies" thing to the next level, don't it?

*edit*


> *Originally posted by BiggusGeekus
> PS I'm having too much fun with this thread.
> *



Heh, likewise.    Great thread, Clay!

Next, the Basilisk.


----------



## alsih2o

basilisk:

 a collector of "monster art" wants a petrified person from a basilisks lair, but refuses to deal wiht any party that would harm a creature that can "do such a beautiful thing"

behir anyone?

 thanks for the compliments, and thanks for playing along


----------



## alsih2o

this is where everyone holds off, hoping to submit THEIR beholder story, right?


----------



## Mark

The *Behir* hides under a collosal mound of copper, releasing a charge of electricity when it is disturbed by footfalls of an adventuring party...


----------



## alsih2o

conductive low-value treasure and an avatar that handsome....who could resist?


----------



## orbitalfreak

Behir:

Here's a side-view map of an encounter:



		Code:
	

                _________
               |  _______| <- Mommy's lair
                | |
                | |
                | | <- Chimney
   _____________| |___
/-> __________________| <- Daddy's area.
entrance


The party is hired to clear out the lair of a Behir, as ye standard template of save-the-village from the evil-monster story.  The lair is a fairly straight-forward affair, just a cave in a cliff-face, with the Behir laired up at the end.  After dealing with the blue monstrosity, the party find a pair of Slippers of Spider Climbing in the treasure.

Then, they notice a vertical shaft leading up higher in the cliff-face.  Should someone try to fly or (spider) climb their way up to investigate (motivated by greed of more treasure?), then they get a nasty suprise.  Turns out, the behir had a mate, who is nursing a clutch of eggs at the moment, and is none too happy with an intrusion.

At this moment, the unlucky PC's find out what happens when a Behir breathes a 7d6 lightning bolt down a narrow chimney, which is possibly just narrow enough to penalize or even prevent Reflex saves.


----------



## BiggusGeekus

Bah!

Behir

A sage, working on a device to prevent his tower from being destroyed by lightning, is interested in capturing a Behir.

The party can make a Diplomacy DC 18 check to convince the Behir that it would be well treated with the sage (experience reward as per a CR 4 creature).  Optionally, the party can eliminate the two shambling mounds in the area to gain the Behir's trust .... of course, killing the Behir is always an option! 


OK, folks, Beholder is next.  And if you treat them like guard dogs like in the _D&D movie_ there are going to be WORDS exchanged.

edit: chix dig orbitalfreak ....... but why can't *I* make cool maps in my posts!?!?!?  It's not fair!!!!


----------



## orbitalfreak

Heh, everyone was waiting to claim the beholder, so someone decided to go ahead and get the behir out of the way.  However, we wound up with three! behir  stories in the process.

Definition: irony.


----------



## WanderingMonster

*BEHOLDER *

A nymph has been captured by a beholder, and her elf-noble lover will do anything to get her back (wouldn't you?)  The beholder's center eye has the unique function of _trap the soul_.  Once the eye is ruptured, the nymph will be free.

Next up...Belker.


----------



## BiggusGeekus

The Azer whom the PCs previously served has another tast for them. There is some very dense rock that the Azer desires to tunnel through and there is an aberition to deal with it!  Surely a few quick _disintigrations_ are in order!

The party must:

1) Convince the Beholder that its interests are served by slaying a few mind flayers

2) Make a diplomacy/bluff check DC 25 (reward as a CR 6)

3) Slay the beholder and steal its _disintirage_ eye


edit once again I am bested by a random creature.


----------



## alsih2o

people are disappearing in a nicer part of town. when the party investigates they have a 30% chance of seeing the belker that is residing in the sewers emerging hidden in the fog from the street drains, looking for prey.

 next: blink dog


----------



## orbitalfreak

Belker:

A group of Belkers has invaded a Dwarven mining city, and has taken up residence in the forges.  They live in the smoky interiors of the chimneys, but away from the damaging heat of the forge fires.  The dwarves have suffered several casualties from the Belkers, and want them cleared out.  Thus, the goal of the PC's is to go in and remove the Belkers from the forge chimneys.  

Now, for the DM, think about this:  Dwarves are masters at carving stone.  They are efficient in their work.  They are amazing engineers, especially when it comes to forges.  And chimneys for forges.  For efficiency's sake, to help vent the smoke from the fires, and to prevent a blockage in one chimney from producing an obstacle to ventiation, the dwarves have linked all the chimneys together, on various levels.

What follows is a three-dimensional cat-and-mouse game between the PC's and Belker's through the maze of Dwarven smoke-shafts.  Oh, don't forget about the Belker's "Smoke Form" for added tactical maneuverability.

Blink Dog, you're up!

*edit*  Really, we must stop all posting at the same time.  Wait your turn, dangit!


----------



## alsih2o

blink dogs, normally wary of human settlements and respected for their intelligence have been showing up in a local settlement late at night, acting like mad dogs. there are only 3 of them, but they have been infected with _mindfire_ which is in their fur and takes to the air on a successful physical hit against them.

_mindfire_ inhaled, dc12 inc 1day 1d4 int dmg

 Bodak is up!


----------



## Mouseferatu

The PCs encounter a bodak lurking on the outskirts of a city they've visited before.  During their first encounter, something about the PCs sparks a memory in the bodak (which is not in and of itself unusual).  Unfortunately, when that happens, the first PC to get a close look at it recognizes it in turn!  The bodak is the undead spirit of someone the party was unable to save in a previous adventure.

(This takes a bit of planning in advance.)

Bugbear's next.


----------



## Mark

mouseferatu said:
			
		

> *Bugbear's next. *




It's carnival time in the big city and a band of Bugbears have managed to infiltrate the community, avoiding detection by wearing large pumpkins on their heads...


----------



## BOZ

neat idea!


----------



## BiggusGeekus@Work

A city uses a bluette for trash removal.  The bluette sits in the bottom of a pit and the trash is dumped in.  Since the bluette will eat anything, all is good.  However the bluette escapes and goes on a rampage!  The party will gain extra reward money if they capture the beast and even more if they discover it was set free, perhaps by someone who hoped it would charge into a specific shop nearby the pit....

Next: carrion crawler! (I think.  No books here)


----------



## alsih2o

Pezel, the local groundsman of the holy cemetary of pelor has been selling plots morethan once by pretending to bury bodies and then digging them up and feeding them to the carrion crawlers he found living in a rich mans mausoleum.

 recently Pezel has gone missing, and people are starting to complain that their loved ones might not be in the graves they thought.

 (p.s. when you can name the monsters in alphabetical order without your books around it is time to admit you have a problem bg  )

 next- celestial, lets do each one


----------



## Liolel

celestial-Lantren Archon

A evil human noble has been looking for exotic equipment. One such item was a lantren its light coming from a captured Lantren Archon. Now the Higher forces of the upper planes want the Archon back and hire the pcs to rescue it. Theres one problem though, the noble has powerful politcal connections so he can't be slain, and he wants an outragous price for the lantren. So the party either needs to come up with a huge sum, or find some way to blackmail the noble. Either way will not be easy.

Next celestial-hound archon


----------



## orbitalfreak

Celestial - Hound Archon:

The setup:  The city has seen a large increase in the number of lycanthropes within the city walls.  The PC's goal is to eliminate the threat of the shapechangers.  

The specific encounter:  There is an attack by werewolves (and others, like were-dogs, were-hyenas, etc...) on a large gathering of the inhabitants of the city.  This could be a fair, parade, market-place, anything.  During the attack, the city's mage guild summons several Hound Archons to combat the lycanthropes.  The Hound Archons are fighting in canine form when the PC's get to the scene of the attack.  (or, a group of Hound Archons themselves decide to get involved.

Not only does the party have to fight lycanthropes, they have to do so without injuring the civilians left in the area, and they have to move quickly to stop more people from being killed/infected in the attack.  Bad thing is, they may inadvertently attack the Hound Archons, not knowing who/what they are; the Hounds would probably react badly to being attacked by these newcomers, not knowing which side the PC's are on.  This presents the possibility of a three-way melee between the Hound Archons, the PC's, and the Werewolves.

Next: Celestial - Avoral.


----------



## Dagger75

Celestial- Avoral

  A town at the base of the mountain has been having strange things happen. Flocks of birds have been sitting on window sills apparently lisning to people.  These birds are also following people in and out of town.  All these birds have come from the mountain.  A group of adventurers has been sent up the mountain but has not returned.

 What happening, The Avoral beleives there is a slave trade ring in the city, he does not know for sure.  He has been asking the birds to go into the city and look for the slave ring.  The first group of adventurers sent up found this winged creature and attacked, he defended himself.  What will the nxt group of adventurers do?

 Next up Celestial Ghaele


----------



## Dagger75

Celestial Ghaele

(Since I had an Idea)

 The adventures come upon a ruined church in the forest.  The cleric sees that this church was to an ancient God of Light (LG god). In the middle of ruins were the alter once stood is a and elf looking figure bathed in light.  He stands and looks to the party.

 Ghaele "By the purifying light of Azridel, you have answered my summons.  We must act quickly the Armies of Darkness are nearly here."

 What does the party do.



 Next up Celestial Trumpet Archon

PS "D" should be fun


----------



## orbitalfreak

Celestial - Trumpet Archon:

One of the characters is _Geased/Quested_ by an enemy wizard to carry a misshapen lump of lead.  The only immediately visible hinderance to the character is the added weight of the 15 lbs of lead.  The lump of lead, though, is actually the Trumpet / Greatsword of a Trumpet Archon, which was stolen by the wizard years before.

To quote the Monster Manual...


> Woe betide any thief caught with [the trumpet]




On deck: Celestial - Astral Deva


----------



## Goobermunch

A party of planar travelers is following one of the roads between the gate towns in the Outlands when it finds the aftermath of a large battle.  Minor fiends lie scattered around the battleground like dead leaves.  The party also sees a number of perfect white feathers among the carnage.

If they stop to investigate, they will find a trail of blood and feathers leading off into a small gully.  In the gully the party finds a beautiful human chained to a rock.  Large spikes made from greenish irong pierce the deva's wings and keep them secured to the rock.

If the party takes the time to help the deva, they discover that he/she has been overseeing a group of powerful mortals investigating a pact between the evil dragons of the PC's prime and the fiends.  His/her agents had delivered proof of the plot to the deva and he/she was on her way to rouse the forces of good.

Unfortunately, the fiends waylaid the deva on its way home and have stolen the proof.  Will the party attempt the dangerous task of retreiving the proof before the fiendish troop can make its way into the gate town leading to their infernal plane?

--G


----------



## Eldorian

A planetar, having a personal vendetta with a Pit Fiend, has begun a war of proxies on the material plane.  The PCs are approached by a minion of the planetar, in hopes of recruiting them for the war.  However, although many of the minions of the Pit Fiend are evil, they seem to have no ulterior motive other than fighting the minions of the planetar.  The are not committing any evil acts.  The PCs realize this (hopefully) and hopefully try to end this pointless and futile war, that is based on some slight from thousands of years ago, either by getting the two outsiders to take their war back to the outer planes, or by ending the feud.

Eldorian Antar


----------



## Eldorian

Come on, don't let the thread die.  Can't anyone think up a good Solar encounter?  Or are you just stunned by my Planetar plot?


----------



## Dagger75

Celestial Solar

 A very ancient god of nature is going to stop the destruction of the land.  He sends down his Solar to stop all who defile the land.  This Solar has taken great Zeal in his task. This Solar sees the Cutting down of trees for lumber and the tilling of fields as destruction of the land.  A few small villages in the north has been destroyed. Survivors describe a 9 foot tall gold skinned man with gleaming white wings and commanding voice killing farmers.

 Adventures are dispatched thinking it is a demon disguised as a solar only to discover to there horror it is an honest to goodnes Solar killing those who defile the land.

 Next up Centaur


----------



## alsih2o

a local druid has come under an evil taint and encourages some normally reclusive centaurs to indulge in some very tart berries. the berries have fermented and the centaurs are on a drunken bowhunting binge, poaching the lands of a noble the p.c.'s know.

 stopping them is good, stopping them without hurting them is better. stopping them without hurting them and keeping them out of conflict wiht the knwn noble is best 


 chaos beast is up-


----------



## Morpheus

An ancient shrine to a long, forgotten god holds the only clue to the mystery the PCs seek to resolve. When they arrive at the shrine it seems abandoned; except for the Chaos Beast which has waited eons for it's sleeping/dead master to awaken. Imagine its surprise when it finds out the PCs are not its master...


Up Next...Chimera


----------



## Mark

The architect of a municipal building in the capital of a small kingdom has decided to adorn it with small stone statues of chimeras.  Unfortunately, a none-too-bright, actual Chimera has taken up residence in the bell tower and is defending the statues as if they were its children, and eating some townsfolk while there.  The architect would have been punished for his faux pas but he was the unwitting, first victim...

Next up: Choker!


----------



## Morpheus

The escape tunnel for the thieves' guild called the Unseen goes through an abandoned mine. In the mine lives a Choker who attacks anyone who goes through the mine. The thieves have no idea that it has taken up residence.


Up Next...Chuul!


----------



## alsih2o

a drow civil war (AAAAHH! i said drow!) has forced a chuul away from the cave mouth it normally inhabbitted, it has swum for the better part of a year through underground caverns desperately searching for a way back to the surface.

 it has fopund a way out in the series of flooded caverns under a small town that connect its 7 wells, and the waterbearign children and ladies ahve started to disappear.

 of course killing it is one thing, finding its underground layer where it has years of drwoish treasure hidden is another 

 next- cloaker.


----------



## Mouseferatu

Driven from the Underdark by a band of adventurers, a family of cloakers have hit upon a scheme to revenge themselves on the entirety of the local human community.

Linking up with an unscupulous merchant, the cloakers have formed a small band of assassins.  The merchant either takes contracts on certain people, or else simply chooses his victims based on how rich they are.  He then, using all his persuasive and negotiating powers, sells them "a beautifully made, brand-new cloak!  So cheap only due to overstock!"

What happens when the customer takes his new garment home is too gory to describe here, but the cloaker returns, delivering a portion of the riches to the merchant, and keeping a portion for itself.  The bodies are beginning to pile up, and the watch is clueless...

Cockatrice on deck.


----------



## alsih2o

cockatrice

 roving adventurers ahve managed to kill of so many cockatrices that the only female for leagues around is now being held captive by a local alcheist who does hideous things with its droppings.

 the female, ready for her once a decade breeding has emitted a powerful pheromone that has attracted every cockatrice in the county. as a group they are converging on the gates of the town as the p.c.'s approch, deperate to get to the only female around....or anyonewho has been in the alchemists shop recently and may bear the slight scent of the female.

 next Couatl-


----------



## Morpheus

Deep in the jungle are the ruins of the ancient city of Tei-en-qa. In the center of the city is a large ziggurat that has been overgrown with so much vegetation that it looks like a small hill (Spot check DC 20 to notice its symmetrical shape). The ancient guardian of the ziggurat is a couatl that will seek to keep interlopers out.

Up Next...Darkmantle


----------



## BiggusGeekus

Dwarven commoners have dug a little too far!  There is a magical beast that lurks in their new tunnel.  It wraps darkness around itself and by the time the dwarves can get close enough to see it, death comes swiftly!  When large groups of dwarves examine the area, they can only find stalgmites.  

Remember the Darkmantle has +11 to Hide.  Good luck in the hunting!

Next: Delver!


----------



## Morpheus

While travelling in the Underdark, the PCs come across a tunnel that was not there the last time they passed this way. Upon further investigation, the walls have some kind of acid on them and it is still slightly corrosive. If the PCs go down the tunnel, they will, eventually, encounter a delver making its way peacefully. As they observe the creature, it is suddenly attacked by a group of derro.

Up Next...Demon (Dretch)


----------



## alsih2o

best used when a higher lvle player has lost a familiar....

a powerful wizard polymorphed a dretch into a (insert type of familiar here) for a large fee to hide it from the bebilith it has crossed. he is now waiting in a familiar shop to be purchased (t+b) but who knows how long until he feels threatened enough with an adventurer to use his spelllike abilities and draw the attention of his fearsome overlord?


 next Quasit-


----------



## Morpheus

Recently, a rash of cat and dog deaths in the city Slums has begun to attract attention. The cats and dogs were found partly eaten and stashed away in piles of garbage or in cesspits (gutters?). The deaths are the result of a quasit that was summoned to be a familiar and escaped because a stray cat crossed the Summoning circle. It is trying to get its bearings before deciding what it should do...

Up Next...Succubus


----------



## Morpheus

Bump...Come on people,  the Succubus! Think back to the 1e MM picture and all of the adolescent fantasies...


----------



## Morpheus

One last bump...


----------



## hong

Eric's grandmother is causing my creativity to shrivel up.


----------



## Mark

Time was not kind to Seneca the Succubus and her beauty was fading.  Faced with the horror of losing her youth, Seneca launched her new career (in human form) in politics.  If she could become Mayor of the capital her ego would be appeased but now she must find a group of adventurers to serve as her bodyguards during her campaign and afterwards in a city fraught with assassinations and backstabbing.  With the rewards great, what will the party do when the truth of the identity of their patron is revealed in a town so vile that a Succubus might actually be the least of all evils...?

Next up: Bebilith


----------



## Zappo

A bebilith has begun stalking the wizard's newly-bought familiar. The demon attempts attacks and retreats, and all the time the familiar is acting strange. In truth, the familiar is a dretch which another mage polymorphed to hide it from the bebilith, and then put for sale! The creature will begin using his demon powers when it needs them to save his life, at which point things should become interesting for the party wizard. The PCs could kill the bebilith, but then what would they do with the dretch they even paid for?

Next: Retriever


----------



## Mouseferatu

(With a nod of appreciation to James Cameron and everyone's favorite Arnold Schwarzenegger...)

Through powerful prophetic scrying magics, a great demon lord has seen into the future and discovered a human hero who, in years to come, will destroy the demon lord's cult on the material plane, hunt the demon down in the Abyss, and, in vengeance for years of torment against his people, slay him.

To stop this before it can happen, the demon lord sends a powerful construct--a retriever with advanced hit dice--to hunt down the hero-to-be while he is still a child.  The retriever has orders to return the child to the demon lord, alive if possible--the better to corrupt the heroics he might once day have attempted--but dead if necessary.

Next, I believe, is Vrock.  (How did succubus get out of order, anyway?  Damn the woman, always making trouble...  )


----------



## Mark

mouseferatu said:
			
		

> *(How did succubus get out of order, anyway?  Damn the woman, always making trouble...  ) *




Demons are in order by CR, I believe...


----------



## Mouseferatu

Mark said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Demons are in order by CR, I believe...  *




Why, so they are.  I missed that since I was--ahem--looking at a different version of the MM...   

(No, I didn't just give anything away.  It's already known that some of the CRs are changing. )


----------



## Mark

mouseferatu said:
			
		

> *Why, so they are.  I missed that since I was--ahem--looking at a different version of the MM...
> 
> (No, I didn't just give anything away.  It's already known that some of the CRs are changing. ) *




_...tease..._


----------



## alsih2o

a powerful balor has feasted for years on the best and brightest of all the species. as a paladin in the group reaches 11th lvl and his mount gains the ability to command creatures of its own kind he notices it and sends his 2 favorite retrievers to gather it unharmed for a snack on a summers day.

 any level of force required has been allowed the retrievers save 2, the horse must be unharmed and the paladin should be left alive so that his grief will make the meal sweeter.

 next is Vrock...


----------



## Mouseferatu

What, alsih2o, my retriever hook wasn't good enough for ya?  Them's fightin' words!!


----------



## alsih2o

mouseferatu said:
			
		

> *What, alsih2o, my retriever hook wasn't good enough for ya?  Them's fightin' words!!
> 
> *




 ummm, brainfart on ,my part


----------



## Eldorian

While exploring a dungeon, the PCs trigger a trap which summons a vrock.  The vrock is summoned not into the same room as the PCs, but the room after the next.  This room has an illusionary ceiling, which the vrock can see through from above.  Written directly in front of the vrock is a set of instructions, written in abyssal, on the conditions which will free the vrock, as well as schematics of the battlegrounds, including other, more mundane traps, and general tactics.  Vrocks, being followers and not leaders, will probably follow the tactics after reading them.  On the round the vrock is summoned, it can read its geneal purpose, and each round after the vrock will discover more secrets and tactics for the up and coming encounter.

Next


----------



## the Jester

A hezrou has been called via a _planar binding_ to the material plane, but the summoner was careless and it has escaped and slain him.  Now it dwells in a cave beneath the sewers of the city the wizard lived in, where a group of troglodytes has fallen to worship it.  Moved by their crude adoration (and enjoying their mutual stink), the creature has decided to stay- and has begun taking fiend of blasphemy prestige class levels (from the FF).


----------



## Morpheus

While looting the library of a recently slain wizard, a thief finds a book that is guarded by several traps. After disarming the traps, the thief takes the book called _The Book of Names_, a book with the truenames of several creatures and people. Unfortunately, the thief fails to find the last trap in the book which summons a Glabrezu to deal with the thief.



Up Next...Nalfelshnee


----------



## Morpheus

Bump...Come on people...More demon foulness!


----------



## Mark Chance

*Nalfelshnee*

The heroes manage to defeat the Glabrezu and escape with the _Book of Names_. Unfortunately, there was a back-up ward on the Glabrezu itself. Upon its defeat, the demon lord Jannex the Hunter was alerted.

Jannex called upon the Reaver in Scarlet, a Nalfelshnee experienced in dealing vengeance upon Jannex's enemies. Jannex sends the Reaver to retrieve the _Book of Names_, a relic Jannex has long sought since it contains the true names of several powerful celestials.

The heroes now must contend with the Reaver in Scarlet and his retinue of lesser demonic minions, a cadre of half-demon/half-gnoll ranger/assassins.

Next up: Marilith!


----------



## Morpheus

The party, upon finding out the identity of their malefactor, hires a sage to get them some information of the Reaver in Scarlet. The sage finds out that the Reaver has an ancient enemy named Enidicozyys or "Enid"-a marilith of some power. The party sets out to try and summon "Enid" to help battle the Reaver.

Up Next...Balor


----------



## BiggusGeekus

Balor.

Ahem.



There once was a Balor named Boris 
Who was said to be hung like a -- 

_STOP THAT THIS INSTANT YOUNG MAN!_

Sorry Grandma Noah.

Hmmm.  Back to the hook.

The party has defeated the demons and can finally relax.  If there is a paladin or good-oriented cleric amongst them, they will want to take the book to the appropriate thological authorities.  If not the Church of Pelor (or whomever) will offer a substantial sum for the book or a magic item of suitable power.  However, all is not well.  A balor has heard of the book and knows roughly where the party is. Foolishly underestimating the group, the balor _teleports_ in, summons dretches and _teleports_ back home, not wanting to bother with the party (or, to be accurate, not wanting to risk the party getting in a lucky shot).

The balor's is now known to the party and as such he can be scried.  The party may still be out of their league, but there is a chance they can pull this off.  This balor  (who is named K'zall) has the bad habit of keeping his _+1 vorpal greatsword_ hanging on a mantle within easy reach.  However "easy" reach does not mean "instantly".  K'zall will wait a day after the party has dispatched the dretches, and try again with a summoned nalfeshnee.  If that does not work, he will attend to matters himself.  However this gives the party a two day window to go on the attack.

K'zall's habits and tactics can be known to the party if they make a Knowlege (planer) check of DC 20.

If the party suceeds the _Book of Names_ is finally theirs to hand over free and clear.

Next: Destrachan!

edit: crumbs.  I didn't read the previous posts.  I editied this one to tie it in.


----------



## Mouseferatu

Damn, you beat me to Balor.  I had a really cool scenario, too, about a massive stone bridge in an dwarven mine, and there's this wizard...

*Collapses under a hail of rotten fruit*


----------



## alsih2o

any adventuring party underground can come upon this one.

 a destrachan has taken as its lair an underground cavern of basaltic glass. after the long period occupying this area the destrachan knows every nook and cranny perfectly- including which areas of the ceiling are most likely to collapse if it wishes to attempt this tactic.

 should we do all the devils or just a few that include more than one type?

 after demons devils and dragons the rest should seem easy


----------



## Angcuru

mouseferatu said:
			
		

> *Damn, you beat me to Balor.  I had a really cool scenario, too, about a massive stone bridge in an dwarven mine, and there's this wizard...
> 
> *Collapses under a hail of rotten fruit*   *




_DIE!!!!! _ *brings out trebuchet loaded with watermelon* Don't make me use this...


----------



## Morpheus

Rumors come from the Forest of Deeping Shadow that a mystical nexus has opened a gate to the Nine Hells. The local leaders scramble to organize a party of adventurers to investigate. The party travels to the nexus and find that the rumors are true...to a point. Roaming around in the glade are hundreds of lemures and imps that seem only interested in battling each other. After allowing them to fight for awhile, the party kills the rest and closes the gate. Moving along...

Up Next...Devourer


----------



## the Jester

Devourer:

The party is contacted by a frantic king whose bride's soul has been taken and must be retrieved- quickly.  Success earns the group the king's gratitude and knighthood; failure earns banishment and the king goes mad with grief.


----------



## alsih2o

digester- a local volcano has become active again and the group of minor league clerics sent to investigate and make appropriate scarifices has disappeared. upon investigation it appears that the heat from the volcano (and the demonic remains within that helped form it) has mutated a small clan of digesters, who spit molten fluid instead of acid*


*best used against a party that has done some research and prepares themselves with some acid resistance 

 next is dinosaurs-


----------



## Morpheus

While travelling through the jungle on a river raft, the party goes over a set of falls into a giant valley. Living in the valley, seemingly Lost out of Time, are dinosaurs. The party has many madcap adventures before they finally find a way home from a lizardman adept that wants them to leave his once tranquil Eden.

I knew Saturday morning cartoons would be useful when I grew up. 

Next Up...Dire Animals


----------



## Grim

In a strange magical explosion whilst the party is inside a wizard's normal animal zoo, the party is shrunk, and the animals are... umm... deshrunk. Suddenly comfronted with dire animals 4x bigger [EDIT: that is, animals that, reletivly, are 4X bigger] than they should be, they draw weapons and...

do thier thing.

Next up: Displacer beast!


----------



## Severion

A very striking woman with a pet black panther hires the party to eliminate a family of blink dogs that have gone fiendish (the Displacer beast has two levels of sorcerer focused on illusion magics)


----------



## Phasmus

The party is approached by a young NPC whom they have previously befriended.  She is extremely distraught.  After being calmed down and taken to a private place, she changes before the PC's eyes... her features vanishing, her flesh becoming grey and inhumanly liquicent; A doppelganger.  She begs the PCs for help... because as far as she knows, until two days ago, she was a human!

Has the PC's friend been replaced by a magically mind-warped, insane, or particularly bold, doppelganger?  Or is it possible that this -is- their friend... perhaps exhibiting the effects of her previously unsuspected doppelganger heritage.  If so, other doppelgangers may come to bring her 'into the fold'.


-Phasmus


----------



## Mouseferatu

Deep in a corrupted fen, a black dragon has been mystically enslaved by a coven of hangs, or perhaps a band of lizardfolk led by a cabal of powerful sorcerers.  They are directing the dragon to attack nearby communities, either for extortion or to drive the humans away.  Do the heroes try to take the dragon head-on, a recipe for suicide?  Do they try to free the dragon by slaying its captors?  Maybe it'll leave, but it might just decide to remain, causing devastation on its own behalf.  Or can they deal with it, making it agree to leave if they free it?  And if so, can they force it to abide by its word?  Can they prevent its masters from learning of the deal?

Blue dragon next.


----------



## alsih2o

a caravan route has been harrased by "shocker lizards and strange noises" for some months now. when the party goes to investigate they will see the shocker lizards grouped neara cave entrance that disappear down into, and they will hear the lowing of camels inside(actually the blue dragon imitating a camel) when the party enters the shallow cave the blue dragon emerges from under the sand behind them to protect its fragile pets...


 next green dragon-


----------



## demiurge1138

A green wyrm approaches the party as they are making their way through the forest in order to slay him for assorted crimes against the local elven kingdom. The dragon says he knows of the treasure's location, and will give the players a map in exchange for a favor; the dragon wants to join a druidic circle, and assumes that the party can use their standing as respectable citizens to give him a ticket in. The dragon seems to be quite repentant for all of his evil deeds (at least until the _suggestions_ wear off...)

Next up is everyone's favorite... red dragons.

Demiurge out.


----------



## Morpheus

A mated pair of adult red dragons has moved into the area around where the PCs are staying. The female has laid her egg clutch and the male is going about and getting food for her (read: people). The PCs must stop them before the eggs hatch in a year.

Next Up...White Dragon


----------



## Piratecat

It rises from the plain like a glittering jewel: a shining tower of refractive ice, fused together into a monument of extreme beauty and extreme danger. This is how white dragons mate, you see; the males built towers of ice to attract the females, and the largest ice towers attract the best mates.  

Unfortunately, this tower is raised by a stunty little white dragon with unaccustomed smarts and magical power. The poindexter of the dragon world, this male is half the size he should be, but he has used his spells and smarts to raise a tremendous mating monument. Can the PCs stop him before he attracts a host of females?

What's next? I don't have a MM handy.


----------



## alsih2o

a young adult brass dragon fancies himself a bit of a bard. he is very fond of trapping unwary adventurers in a long canyon and pressing them for stories, which he retells as song (very poorly).

 if the party plies him with gifts and manages to fake a liking his terrible tunes they can pass safely.

 if they flatter him enough he has some terrible songs with valuable information hidden in them.


 next, bronze dragon-


----------



## Nightstorm

*Brass Dragon*

So old that even she has forgotten her orignal name, Shar sits on the desert rocks basking in the suns rays. At night she slowly slumbers down in her cavern deep under the desert. Shar has done this only once in the last 10 years as she sleeps a good deal of the time. Now a group of adventures must find an item of power located a level below Shar and they must do it without waking her for dispite her good alignment, she is old and does not deal with trespassers kindly.


----------



## Morpheus

While searching for the command word for a _Wand of Fire_ the PCs found, they visit an old, friendly, jovial sage. The sage is very engaging and talks to the party at length about many topics. Alas, he does not know the command word, but the party enjoyed the visit just the same. The sage is, of course, a polymorphed _copper dragon_ ...

Next Up...Gold Dragon


----------



## Morpheus

Bump...


----------



## alsih2o

through age and combat the defense forces of giants have become thin. the ancient goldie send out word of a contest. straight grappling, anyone who can beat his champion can choose to live a life of splendor amongst his guards or choose one item from his horde. of course, just finding out where the lair is at is pretty darned difficult and a test into itself.

 his horde of choosable items will not have his best pickings, but his sense of fairplay will allow a wiley adventurer to at least bargain for an unseem item, perchance something needed in his quest.


 and you don't wanna know whathappens to the losers 


 next- silver dragon-


----------



## Mouseferatu

Several cities and large towns in the far north have been attacked several times by a large dragon.  Though initial reports indicated it was white, as befits the region, closer examination on the part of experts (or perhaps the characters) indicates that the attacking dragon is in fact silver!

Why is a silver dragon attacking cities and wreacking havoc like one of it's chromatic cousins?  Is it charmed?  Has someone tricked it into believing the people nearby are evil, and if so, how?  Is it truly evil itself, one of the rare exceptions to the standad alignment?  Or is there truly some hidden evil amongst the local populace, something so horrid the dragon is willing to sacrifice thousands of innocents to destroy it?

Next is, I believe, the dragon turtle.


----------



## Grim

"Hey fellow party memeber, what ever happened to that pet turtle you released into the wild when we were 1st level?"

GAAAAAAAARRRRRRRR!

"CENSORED!"

EDIT: Next up, Dragonne (that lion-dragon thing)


----------



## Morpheus

Bump...


----------



## David Argall

*Dragonne*

A/several dragonne {There are enough that violence should look unwise, tho not unthinkable.} has a herd of unusual goats.  The dragonnes apparently just deem them food, but somebody else thinks they have a much better use and wants to cut a deal with the monster, offering more of more common goats or a steady supply of free meat, or...  Of course, direct dealing with a creature known to eat people is not for the faint of heart and the party is hired to deal with the situation. 

   The party will have to bargain with creatures who will have a rather dim view of the idea and avoiding trouble should be difficult.  But any good idea that can be shown to benefit the dragonnes should be possible.  [Since dragonne are IQ6 and wis12, they may be easily conned by the right pitch, but will catch the party if the pitch is just a bit different.  In any case, if the party does get away with something, they had best stay out of the area thereafter.]


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Bump...

(The next is Drider)

Mustrum Ridcully


----------



## Morpheus

After having defeated the giants and on their way to the _Vault of the Drow_, the party gets hopelessly lost in the Underdark. They are ambushed by a Drow scouting party and are about to get destroyed, when 3 Driders attack the Drow and help to drive them away. The Driders are uncooperative with the party, but they know where the _Vault_ is located and if the party can somehow convince them, they will be able to get back on the right path.

Next Up...Dryad


----------



## Mark

While the royal entourage was traveling between the winter and summer homes, the king's tailor has been captured to design clothes for the _Seven Woodland Sisters_ in preparation for their annual ball.  This event signals the beginning of a yearly rash of kidnappings of young men in the surrounding countryside.

Next up: Dwarf (Deep Dwarf)


----------



## Phasmus

The 'Seven Dwarves' mining syndicate loses one of their members in a cave-collapse.  Because six is an inauspicious number, and doesn't sound as good (not to mention the fact that the victim was their more or less indispensable gem-expert), the surviving dwarves hire the party go forth and seek a seventh dwarf replacement to join them at their (highly profitable) mining venture.  

Of course, dwarves are notoriously stubborn and slow to change their ways (including their venues of work), and the Seven-Syndicate hasn't made many friends over its long and successful career... so it is likely that the party will start to pick up the (quite accurate) rumors that the mine collapse was no accident before they succeed in their task.


-Phasmus


----------



## alsih2o

the adventurers need to retrieve something from the ocean bottom, left behind from a shipwreck.

 getting there is hard enough, dealing with the rare aquatic deepdwarves who feel that anyhting that touches the ocean bottom is rightfully theirs is toughter.


 next is derro-


----------



## alsih2o

derro...anyone?


----------



## BiggusGeekus

If the party has an animal companion or familiar who goes wandering .....

The spellcaster sends his trusted friend to go scouting - as usual - but the connection is lost and the creature does not return.  The party finds the creature's last known position (if land based can track with DC 15, air DC 40 from landing on branches and the like).  They spy a small opening in the rocks that lead underground.  If they persue they will find a band of Derror who plan to use the creature as a slave in the near-term, but eventually as a sacrifice to their perverse diety of magic and cruelty.

Next: Moutain Dwarf!


----------



## demiurge1138

The party, while investigating the disapperance of a reknowned dwarven fighter (and drinker), discovers him living peacefully in a mountian dwarf enclave, writing poetry. It seems as if the mountain dwarves have gotten tired of so-called "stereotypical dwarven behavior", and are capturing and re-educating those who display it.

Demiurge out.


----------



## BiggusGeekus

A horrible storm hits and the party seeks shelter for the night.  The rain eventually stops but the wind keeps blowing ... as if by magic.  When the party eventually comes out of their shelter they will be confronted by an air elemental (the CR appropriate to the party, or slightly higher).  The storm was caused by a gateway opening to the Elemental Plane of Air and now the elemental is staying in the area hoping that the gateway will open again.  The party can slay the elemental or attempt to find the wizard that opend the gateway in the first place....

Next: Earth ... (like, duh)


----------



## demiurge1138

In a wizard's laboratory, the party finds an elder earth elemental, imprisioned forever in a giant hourglass and forced to count down every hour by pouring up and down the glass. The glass cannot be shattered by steel or spell. Why is the elemental imprisioned? How can it be freed? Should it be?

Demiurge out. 

Time for the fire elemental.


----------



## Phasmus

*Fire Elemental*

A mad pyromancer has discovered a means of extracting lil' baby fire elementals from their home plane, and imprisoning them indefinitely in tiny orbs or cages of force.  He is selling the trapped elementals as ever-burning lanterns and stoves and heaters!  He's making a great profit... but is it ethical capturing and enslaving beings from another plane like this?  The greater fire elementals probably don't think so.

To make matters worse, the pyromancer doesn't even care about the money he's making.  After he has sold enough of his imprisoned elementals, he plans to dismiss their enclosures and free them to wreak havoc on the local populace!  Burn Baby Burn!


-Phasmus


----------



## alsih2o

a poor shipping merchant pleads for help to the adventurers to find out how his competition is moving goods so fast, while his boats lumber so slowly.

 upon investigation it turns out that the rival shipper has a huge water leemental bound inot service pushing his ships along and increasing their speed.

 can the adventurers find out what is happeneing and end it without hurting the dominated water elemental or getting arrested for sabotaging merchant lines?

next is aquatic elves-


----------



## alsih2o

don't tell em this is going to peter out when the elf is up?!?!?


----------



## Mark Chance

A powerful *aquatic elf* cleric has built an enormous magical archway, called a *seagate*, of coral and volcanic rock that rises above the waves near a well-populated coastal nation. The seagate's magic bestows the ability to breathe water upon creatures who pass through it heading into the ocean and the ability to breathe air upon creatures who pass through it heading onto land.

Next monster: the penultimate cliche - drow!


----------



## alsih2o

an ethereal filcher has teamed up with an ethereal marauder. both were deeply stung from their encounter with a state sponsored wizard and they have begun a familiar slaying spree aimed at low level wizards throughout the kingdom. finding them will be difficult, catching them even more so 

next is ettercap-


----------



## blackshirt5

*drow*

The PCs encounter a drow elf travelling the countryside, accompanied by a dwarf, two humans, and a pudgy halfling.  They assume that the drow must be a powerful wizard who is using domination spells on this assembled party, but find out that he is in fact, a good-aligned drow ranger, who has vowed never to kill again.

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## alsih2o

ettercap? ettercap? anyone? bueller? bueller? ettercap?


----------



## demiurge1138

Alright, ettercap:
The party successfully negotiates an understanding with a tribe of ettercaps; the party provides meat while the ettercaps guard the PCs while they sleep in their den. But the ettercap patriarch is a practitioner of the "ancient ettercap secrets" of limb grafting, and has always wanted to practice on a human...

Next is ettin.

Demiurge out.


----------



## Mouseferatu

An abnormally charismatic or intelligent ettin has gained several levels as a sorcerer or wizard.  What's worse, he's discovered that two fully independent heads means two spells in a given round.  (With the possible exception of certain spells with very complex somatic gestures that require both hands.)  With this advantage, the ettin is proving utterly unstoppable by any and all military forces and adventurers in the region.  Sooner or later, the ettin is going to graduate from casual raiding of caravans to actually trying to conquer and rule surrounding territories, unless someone who can stand up to twin lightning bolts _and_ the ettin's brute force can stop it.

Formians on deck...


----------



## BiggusGeekus

The party encounters a centaur-like ant creature (which they may or may not recognize to be a Formian).  It is climbing out of a river that it has clearly fallen into and been washed downstream a ways.    A Knowledge (Planes) check DC 9 will identify the creature and a library in a small city will allow the check to be made untrained (2 8 hour periods of reserach requried).  

The Formian is only a worker and can not talk and it is not too bright.  However, if the party gets it back within 50 miles of the hive it will be able to contact the hive mind and be able to get home from there.

.... which only leaves the question of what the outsiders are doing on the prime in the first place ....

edit: formian warrior up next


----------



## BiggusGeekus

The party, if they remain in the area, comes across a group of Formian Warriors who are taking some commoners hostage.  The workers are within range of their hive, but their lack of lingustic ability only permits them to say that this is their territory and the commoners are therefore Formian.  The party can attempt negotiaion with the Formian Warriors, or attack.

In either case the commoners say there are rumors of the Formians forming pens of humans to assist in some project.

Edit: next is Taskmaster


----------



## BiggusGeekus

The party is able to locate where a Formian Taskmaster is keeping the human hostages.  The taskmaster has dominated the humans -- readily apparent from their vacant stares.   The Taskmaster will not say what it is the commoners are expected to do, only that this is Formian territory as granted to them by the humans by law and that these humans are clearly in breach of contract.  The Taskmaster can provide no evidence of this.

The party can kill the taskmater and its attendant workers/warriors or it can attempt a Bluff or Negotiate check to have the Taskmaster take the party to its Myrmarch.  The taskmaster is to be considered "Unfriendly" for this purpose.

Next: Myrmarch (the plot thickens!)


----------



## BiggusGeekus

If the party has made it this far by violence, they will have to track the Myrmarch down (DC 15) and engage in a great deal of violence along the way.  They will be able to release human hostages of varying ability (some with healing powers, some not).    The Myrmarch will be ready for them (the advantage of being in a hive mind) and will order the party to "cease their unlawful activity" before attacking.

If the party gets this far by negotiation/bluffing the Myrmarch will explain that this land was ceded to the Formians 75 years ago and it is theirs by right of law.  The Myrmarch will have more attendants around her (as she did not have to send them into battle) but she will be prepared for for the party.

In other words, the party can have lots of little fights to get to the Myrmarch, or brace themselves for one big one.

If the party has gotten there by non-violent means the Myrmarch will ask if the human lands want to re-negotiate the contract.  If the party agrees, they will have 48 hours to get an official representitive or proof that they are the legal respresentives of the land (easy enough to get, the local rulers are out of their league on this one)  or just lie about it (Bluff DC modifier +15, and the Myrmarch is unfriendly).

If the encounter degenerates into combat the Myrmarch will attempt to _teleport_ to her queen if reduced below 40 hit points.

next: Queen formian and conclusion!


----------



## BiggusGeekus

At this point the party should be concerend.  If they've done their research they know that a Queen Formian is typically surrounded by 20 Myrmarchs (Knowledge Planes DC 15).  Also a Knowledge (Local) check of DC 12 will reveal that the Formians are technically in the right.  They were called here to perform a favor for a wizard who is now dead.  There was a green dragon in the area that the wizard was unable to handle.  He summoned the Formians to do the work for him and the rulers of the time agreed to hand over some of the land in exchange for the Formian's service of destroying the green dragon.

They were able to trick the Formians however, and stipulated that the land would not transer over to them until the last of the town council had died.  One of the town council was a half-elf and they thought they would have plenty of time to prepare for the Formian's return.  But the dragon learned of the plot and attacked the council.  The Formians killed it but the dragon was able to _Feeblemind_ the half-elf.  The rest of the council was killed in the fight and no one knew what had happend.  The half-elf spent the remainder of his days quietly in a garden and no one knew of the coming danger.  

Now the Formians are back.  

The party can talk their way out of this one.  They can make a Diplomacy check (+15 modifier, unfriendly) to have the Formians go away for ten more years and be granted even more land when they return.  They can make a Diplomacy check (+5, unfriendly) and negotiate for the return of the humans in exchange for gold or weapons equalling 10,000gp.

Or the party can fight.  This particular queen is a little weak.  She only has 5 Myrmarch attendants and is small for her kind (150hp).   The Formians will not hold a grudge if the party gives a formal declaration of war and 24 hours notice.  They will fight to the last.  If the party makes a surprise attack, any remaining Myrmarchs will _teleport without error_ to their home plane and report the trechery.

note: if a formal declaration is given others will hear of the upcoming battle and give the PCs some magic items.  Noteably the wizard's former apprentice who will give the PCs a _wand of fireballs_ with 15 remaining charges for use in the battle; it was his master's and was intended for use against the Formians.

next: frost worm


----------



## alsih2o

well handled BG


----------



## Mark Chance

A druid exile, having long plotted his revenge against the arctic communities who sent him packing, has discovered the fabled *kayit aygiti*, a relic that grants control over *frost worms*. The druid has assembled an army of these powerful beasts, and is using them to visit terror and death upon those he hates.

Next: Fungi!


----------



## Mark Chance

Elsewhere, in the sewers of a great but decadent city, a *half-fiend/half-violet fungus cleric* is forging the city's dispossessed into a dangerous and loyal cult dedicated to horrible Abyssal powers. Of course, the cult's subterranean complex is guarded by many *shriekers*.

Next: Gargoyles!


----------



## Mark Chance

*Floggalt!*

*Floggalt, half-fiend/half-violet fungus cleric 5*: CR 10; Medium-size Outsider (Plant); HD 7d8+28; hp 59; Init +1 (Dex); Spd 10 ft., fly 10 ft. (average); AC 16 (+1 Dex, +5 natural); Atks +8 melee (1d6+4 and poison, 4 tentacles), +3 melee (1d6+2, bite); Reach 10 ft. (with tentacle); SA spells, rebuke undead, domains (Evil and Plant), poison, spell-like abilities (3/day - _darkness, poison_, 1/day - _desecrate, unholy blight_); SQ plant, darkvision 60 ft., resistance (acid, cold, electricity, fire) 20; SV Fort +11, Ref +4, Will +5; Str 18, Dex 12, Con 18, Int 10, Wis 13, Cha 14; AL CE.
*Skills:* Diplomacy +6, Hide +5, Knowledge (religion) +5, Listen +5, Move Silently +5, Spot +5.
*Feats:* Combat Casting, Brew Potion.


----------



## BiggusGeekus

Nasty fungus you got there Mr. Chance! 

Anyway, Gargoyles!

A group of Gargoyles ally themselves with mankind to fend off a rival human tribe.  Betrayed by one of their own kind they are turned to stone for a thousand years, awakening in modern New York City on top of a clocktower.  Then--


What do you mean "it's already been done"?

Rats.


TAKE TWO

An ancient temple has mysitical stone gargyoles that were said to have been protectors in ancient times.  The temple is going to come under attack by (insert the standard campaign threat here, if none, assume orcs [GO GREEN!]) The temple only has half of the tablet to bring the gargoyles back to life and asks the party decend into a tomb to retrieve the other half.  

The temple's half gives the basic instructions to transform the majority of the gargoyes.  The other half (the one the party is searching for) brings back the larger ones, but also contains the "flavor text" which isn't important to the ritual, but important to the temple.  They left it in the tomb because it was put there in ancient times and they didn't want to disturb it out of respect.  But now, they feel it is more pragmatic to retrieve it.

The tomb has many traps and guarded by the ghosts of fallen priests.  (_speak with dead_ will reveal the mystery here, otherwise proceed on).  Why would so many precautions be taken to prevent the raising of the temple's protectors?  All is revelaed in the last room, where the tablet lies with a large gargoyle (48 hp) who is trapped in with the remaining tablet half. It seems the gargoyles were not protectors but attackers, and the temple priests of old reverted them to stone and kept the tablet that released the larger gargoyles away from the tablet that released the "normal" ones.  Over the many centuries, the original story was lost and permutated into the modern fable.

Note, that if the players think to do a Kowledge (History) check of DC 22, they can discover this on their own.  But this is very obscure trivia and very old.  The temple books from the past 200 years have the "new" incorect version so there is little reason a player would know the truth offhand.

In any event, upon learning the truth, the players realize the release of the "guardians" is drawing near and they have 15 minutes to get back to the surface and convince the high priest to call off the ceremony (Diplomacy - 15, Bluff -17, the truth works better than lies on this holy person).

If the players fail to stop the release of the gargoyles, entitle the next adventure "Gargoyles and Orcs a go-go!"

Next - I dream of Genie!


----------



## Mark Chance

BiggusGeekus said:
			
		

> *Nasty fungus you got there Mr. Chance! *




That's what she said!

Oh. Wait a minute....



On to the *jann*.

For many, many years, a decaying wizard's tower has stood unoccupied of its dark mistress. Only her various guardians and wards remain to protect her demense. Among these guardians are a group of jann who have soaked up the seeping eldritch energies of the wizard's fortress. These energies have greatly heightened the jann's Intelligence scores (+1d6 Int each). The jann have delved into the wizard's arcane library. They are now wizard themselves, adding potent spell-casting abilities to their natural qualities.

Thus, exploring and looting this magical ruin is just that much more perilous.

Next: Djinni!


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

*bump*


----------



## Mark Chance

A young *djinni* summoned and bound to guard passage through a dungeon has been infected with _whirling sickness_, a magical disease that afflicts Air creatures. The _whirling sickness_  forces the djinni into whirlwind form for 7 out of every 10 rounds.

The room the djinni guards is actually a shaft some 40 feet long and 30 feet in diameter. The floor is a lattice of sturdy iron crossbars about 1-foot-thick with about 2 feet of space between bars. When not in whirlwind form, the djinni lays exhausted on the floor at the bottom of the shaft.

The djinni's whirlwind fills the entire chamber above the lattice with dangerous, roaring winds. The djinni cannot communicate, but magic such as _detect thoughts_ or an appropriate Knowledge skill check can determine that the whirlwind is actually a creature. _Dispel magic_ has no effect on the djinni, but _cure disease_ applied within the whirlwind itself cures the djinni.

Next up: Efreeti!


----------



## BiggusGeekus

(this one's gonna be a bit short, sorry)

You have learned that an Efreet has captured the princess!  You must rescue her!

Dramatic image of the battle is below!


.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.








edit: ghoul is next, unless someone wants to take a more serious swing at efreet.


----------



## demiurge1138

Efreet, take two.

The party recieves a letter written on a tablet of platinum, begging the party to go to the City of Brass on the Elemental Plane of Fire. If the party arrives, they find more letters leading them to the mephit district. The Heat Miser, king of all fire, magma and steam mephits, has been kidnapped by the Grand Sultan of All the Efreet to be his court jester. The mephits offer to pay a great sum, but how does one sneak into the Burning Palace and come out alive?

Now it's ghoul time.
Demiurge out.


----------



## alsih2o

way back into the hills lies a spiral of cairns in a deep oak grove. the spiral extends outwards for 100 yards in every direction. some of the graves are marked with dwarf sized dummies, dressed as giant warriors, decayed in various states. some of the cairns even have weapons atp them, some rusted with age, others glittering like new despite many seasons of scrubby growth around them. 

 any man can safely enter, even handle weapons and inspect dummies, but if any stone is disturbed it awakens a hill giant ghoul.

 Weirghunt, the evil and malicious hill giant warrior was buried hear but arose from the sheer hatred buried in his bones. 

 next is ghast-


----------



## David Argall

*ghastly*

A necromancer wants the party to fetch his bride, a tad unusual bride...  Oh yes, you are not to let her come to any harm.  And she is probably a bit hungry...


----------



## megamania

HellHound said:
			
		

> *sorry, misread what the goal here was. *




WHAT is the goal...?


----------



## just__al

bump


----------



## alsih2o

a small band of hill giant has kicked a group of gnomes out of their natural ahbitat in order to have all the ores of the area ot themselves.


 of course, the gold they are pulling out of the hills is fools gold, but they will fight ot defend their claim as if it was the real thing.

next is stone giant-


----------



## jnauman

During an adventure that involves the party searching for something (an item, information, a person – doesn’t really matter), the party runs across a path in the wilderness lined with several different “statues” made of various natural things that can be found in surrounding area (wood, bark, plant matter, animal hides, bones, etc), as well as things that likely once belonged to other adventuring parties (pieces of weapons and armor, gear, etc).  The items making up the statues seem to be somewhat randomly and haphazardly put together and the statues range from bizarre and humorous to somewhat gruesome.

As the party continues down the path, they continue to see more of the statues, and as they progress, the statues appear to be getting more realistic looking.  Finally they come to a clearing filled with many more of these statues and a cave at the far side.  The statues in the clearing appear to look progressively better as they get closer to the cave mouth, some even looking quite beautiful.  The party can also see several unfinished statues near a very large (i.e. giant-sized) table.  Inside the cave the party finds the creator of the statues – a solitary stone giant “artist.”

Assuming the party doesn’t attack first and ask questions later, the stone giant has information or a clue to help the party on their quest, but only if they can retrieve some interesting pieces for him to include in his art.

Next is Frost Giant----


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

The party is on its way through the polar lands of their world, on their search for an important artifact.

They find a small settlement of humans, but when they enter it, they do only find people that seem to be frozen in the place they were. 
A further examination shows that they seem not to be dead yet, and that some kind of magic seems to affect them, that is not dispellable. A Break Enchantment (Caster Level Check DC 23) does break the effect (a single person only)
Either questining awakend citizen or further examination shows that the attacker, a frost giant, took a few of the frozen people with him. 

The party can also find trails of a large creature, possibly a Giant (appropriate Wilderness Lore Checks neccessary).

Tracking him leads to the icy lair of the frost giant lives. 
He is either a Wizard or Sorceror of 11 or 12th level (high level campaigns) or uses an item that creates the special effect that froze the citizen. (Which is very similar to a Flesh to Stone spell, just with the effect of freezing the creature.)

Questions to solve: Why did he froze the citizen, what was he going to do with the captured ones? Eat them? Or use them as some kind of beautyful decoration? Did he prepare a evil ritual?

Mustrum Ridcully


----------



## Zappo

Justa bump. Fire giant.


----------



## alsih2o

the tooth shall set you free.

fireblight, the stinging rash of legend has begun to decimate outlying posts. noone is sure how it started but a semihermitic crazed cleric of ehlonna claims to know a cure. all he requires to make a poultice capable of healing 100 men is the tooth of a fire giant.

 the hitch is thta the giant must give up the tooth of its own volition.

 cloud giant is next-


----------



## zug_zug

Cloud Giant-

A cabal of cloud giant sorcerers, convinced of their own superiority have declared a holy war upon the neighboring tribes and kingdoms, and with the aid of conquered ogres and hill giants attempt to forge a new empire with themselves as its leaders. 

The cloud giant armies wreck havoc in the great central mountain range of the land sweeping all before them. Heading north, they come upon their greatest obstacle and richest prize, the Citadel of Moradin, home to the dwarves of the land.

As fate would have it a group of adventurers has just crossed the mountains from the east and entered the citadel, unaware of the war they have stumbled into.

Storm Giant next-


----------



## alsih2o

large lake on which a lot of shipping occurs have recently been brought to a shipping standstill because of bad weather caused by a storm giant who is ravaging anything that attempts to ply the waters over his underground home.

 what noone has yet figured out is that he is simply angry because the love of his life, a silver dragoness, is long overdue to return from her research being done in human form.

 turns out the silverdragoin had dealings with a nasty night hag and has aquired demon fever. she succumbed to the disease before making it back to the hills over the loch and lies racked with fever in a local primitive hospital run by lawful monks fo rthe poor and orphaned.

 if the adventurers can locate her after finding out why the storm giant is upset and have here healed and returned the storm giant will promise to consider favors asked by 3 generations of their offspring.

 giant eagle is next-


----------



## David Argall

*Giant Eagle*

A mage is researching an improved Fly spell, and needs giant eagle feathers.  [fresh and undamaged only]  The eagle might be willing, but has qualms about the feathers being in the hands of a mage whose reputation is "not of the best".  

  Party can steal the feathers, buy and not mention who will be getting them, or try to make some deal with the bird [or just kill it if the party is the more violent type, tho there is danger this will ruin the feathers]


----------



## Pbartender

*Giant Owl...*

A local were-rat clan is offering a hefty bounty for the death of a *Giant Owl*, who has been hunting and killing the were-rats one by one during each full moon.


----------



## Grishnak

A Ravenloft setting for the Gibbering Mouther.

A doctor calls the for outside help when his patients and staff start to disappear and strange noises are heard throughout the assylum. He tells the group that a creature of nightmares is loose and killing patients and staff and that strange noises occur with the deaths and a few trickles of blood and in some cases the ground has turned to a quicksand.

Girallon next:


----------



## zug_zug

This thread has to be bumped so...

Girallon:

A group of adventurers arrives in Port Orloth, a small trading city on the small island a few hundred miles south of the Old Kingdom. The port is a base for miners who have come to gather gold which the otherwise unexplored island has in abundance.

However, the small city is in the grip of terror. Monthy, bands of indigenous wild elves raid the cities poor defenses and kidnap young women. A few rescue parties sent to find the abductees have found the gruesome remains of the victims on the high central plataeu of the forested island interior.

As the PCs investigate, they realize theat the tribe of wild elves have been kidnaping young women as a sacrifice for a very old girallon (20 HD Huge Size) that they worship as a forest spirit -god. Without this sacrifice the elves fear the girallon will destroy their settlements.

The party has to either negotiate with the elves to end the sacrifices or prove themsleves stronger than the elf's god, and destroy the girallon in its forest lair.


Next up..gnoll


----------



## demiurge1138

A large city's equally large cemetary is targeted by midnight raids and body-snatchings. Suspecting ghouls, the local priests bless the area, cast consecrate spells, line the boundaries of the graveyard with iron filings and salt, all to no avail. Targeted by mockery from the local mage academy, the high priest hires the party to investigate, little knowing that the true culprits are a gang of gnolls lurking in the sewers...

Next, gnomes! Rock gnomes, specifically.
Demiurge out.


----------



## Pbartender

*Gnomes...*

Far, far upstream, a band of *Gnomes* has dammed the river to turn the waterwheel that provides power for their mechanical inventions.  Downstream, the river has dried up to a trickle.  Formerly irrigated crops are withering, and the city is growing thirsty.  The charcater must find a way to restore the water flow.


----------



## demiurge1138

Blatant BUMP!


----------



## alsih2o

a group of "smallish dark elves" have begun harrassing copper miners deep deep in the mines. they usually hide disguised a giant mushrooms until a sufficient number of miner are near them and then reveal their true selves, ravaging and harrassing the miners. miraculously, none of the miners have been killed.

 what is really happening is a splinter faction of svirfneblin have begun using change self to take on drowish appearance, and some minor illusion magic stolen from their surface dwelling cousins to appear as giant fungi. they are harrassing the miners hoping that the surface dwelling population will strike at the drow, relieving the pressure on their kin to carry the fight. searching amongst shriekers and violet fungi for the "drow" will be difficult, and if they find them could be dangerous. and of course, adventurers could always run into some real drow in the process....

forest gnome is next-


----------



## demiurge1138

The party is hired by a mysterious man who is only visible as a long gloved arm. He has been trying to harvest truffula trees so he can make three-fingered sneeds (a very fashionable garment indeed), and wants the party to deal with a forest gnome druid who threatens his factory. This gnome calls himself the Lorax... 

Next up, goblins.
Demiurge out.


----------



## David Argall

*goblins*

Goblins approach party and ask for help.  They are being pushed around by gnolls and want combat training, in particular courage [goblin battle cry "Run away!"]

    Threat is real, but of course once goblins win with PC help, they have the problem of dealing with lots of trained brave goblins, who want the PCs friend for dinner...


----------



## alsih2o

a former zookeeper has built several flesh golems form the remains of wolves and big cats. they were set in his research chamber, which is now buried in rubble, and told to attack any living thing that entered families property.

  the evil wizard/zookeeper was killed and his keep crushed long ago, but unbeknownst to anyone his greatgrandson has entered the town that was built on the site of his keep, triggering the arcane stipulations in his will which state that all of the surrounding towns land shall belong to whatever of his heirs should visit it first....and the golems now realize that the town of 5000 above is on their turf.

clay golem is next-


----------



## Mark

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *clay golem is next- *




No, no, no...  I do not care if it means you doing two in a row.  That one is definitely yours...


----------



## zug_zug

/e casts magic circle vs. non-potters

Biiiiig Bump for alish2o.. I gotta see this


----------



## D2

Whoops, wrong thread.


----------



## alsih2o

well, i find this one hard to do...and i suck under pressure, but here you go-

  Petre Voulkos was always a secretive man. his evil arcane doings were kept locked away in his deep mountain layer where he laboured at controlling the elemental forces and bending them to his will. 

but life in an undeground secret lair can be quite lonely, and he struck up a friendly rivalry with another elementalist named Otoheino. they often tried to impress one another with their magical creations and frequently ended up spending a greta deal of their time competing directly through elemental servants.

 these petty games soon bored them and they began collecting drow and svirfneblin- even occasionally deep dwarves- and trstign their creations on them. 

 one of their favorite passtimes was to dump several captives in a labyrinth style maze and bet on whether or not they could escape. escape was amde difficult by 2 clay golems they had created. Kaolus And Pherrus, they white and red clay golems would leave their alcoves at either side of the enormous maze as soon as anything larger than small entered it and pursue the quarry, almost always killing it.

 Kaolus and Pherrus had one failure in all their time. Schnohbeel the svirfneblin escaped, and when making it to the surface he spread word of the evil elementalists, and the treasure within their layer but few believed him.

 after the escape of Schnohbeel the wizards decided to enhance their prized golems to make the test tougher, etching a sigil on each golems chest granting them the the ability to 

_Passwall_ within the maze 3 time per day.

 Schnohbeel passed many wnters ago and with him passed the facts about the golems, but the rumours of the existence of petre voulkos and otoheino have begun to circle again, and talk of their vast treasure hidden underground behind a maze.......

next is stone golem-


----------



## David Argall

*Stone golem*

Hearing a rumor that a stone golem guards a treasure, the party arrives with a variety of one use magics to take out that foe and use them to great effect on this 9' tall finely carved stone statue that is between them and the treasure chest.  

   They may or may not notice it is just a large antimated object.  They will definitely notice that the real stone golem is the barely carved mass of stone they assumed was part of the wall when they entered, and that it will not let them leave.


----------



## alsih2o

iron golem, anyone?


----------



## BiggusGeekus@Work

An unwise wizard near the ocean uses his iron golem to strip mine the land for peat.  Nature has taken its toll and the golem has fallen into a saltwater bog.  The wizard needs help getting the golem out (he does not have access to _telekenisis_ or the like).   Opposing the wizard is a group of druids who have decided that this is Creation's revenge on the construct and will oppose all attempts to release the golem.   Ideally, the party must find some source of comprimise between the two groups.

In the meantime the golem is slowly rusting and losing 1 hit point from its maximum total with every passing day.


----------



## BiggusGeekus

*gorgon*

A gnome alchemist learns that gorgon's blood might have properties that prevent scrying.  She asks that the players capture one alive and present her with 10hp (one flask) of gorgon's blood.  

She has a stone shed which the gorgon is supposed to stay in.  A Knowledge (archeticture) or craft(stone) check of DC15 will reveal that it isn't well made and the gorgon will break out in matter of days.  Wheater they decide to tell the gnome or not is their decision.

edit: next gray render!


----------



## demiurge1138

The party druid, on a brief sabbatical from the adventuring life. finds himself recieving small presents of meat every day he is in the wilderness. After a few weeks of these unusual gifts, a grey render helps him when he is ambushed by a pack of savage girillions. The druid accepts his new ally and returns to the party, but there is a problem; the render keeps trying to eat his companions. What's a druid to do?

Next: grick

Demiurge out.


----------



## alsih2o

an aquatic grick has holed up under a dock where poled boats are frequently launched. smugglers have been counting on the gricks daylight activity and using the dock to sneak in and out at night, but the smell of rotting boatmen is begining to bother them. they will attempt to gather help from someone who they think can kill it, or at least try, and are paying a suspiciously large sum for someon to "gaurd their boat until they can rturn at night"

 griffon is next-


----------



## alsih2o

bump!


----------



## BiggusGeekus

Sooner or later any party has to travel from one part of the world to another very quickly.  _Teleports_ and _gates_ are fine if one already knows where one is going, but that option isn't always available.  If such a situation arises the party hears of a griffon trainer down the road.  He is willing to loan out griffons for the party to ride that are somewhat slow (fly 70') but easier to handle (ride DC checks are made with a +5 circumstance bonus).  

The catch is that he can't break a new, mature griffon he caputred from the wild.  The griffon is muzzled and is tethered with a rather long rope, but it is very mean.  Someone has to try to "break" the beast.  This can be accomplished by a Handle Animal check (DC 30)  or a Ride (griffon) check (DC 15).  The players can try as many times as they like.  Each attempt represents one minute of effort.  Failure at Handle Animal results in d6 damage from getting knocked down.  Failure at Ride results in d12 damage from a nasty fall.  Remember that the Ride check can be made at DC 20 if the characters only have Ride (horse) as a skill.

edit: next Grimlock smash!


----------



## Silver Moon

"Grimlock Smash!  Puny human am no threat to grimlock, grimlock is the strongest one there is!"    "Yes Grimmy, we know," the gnome says, and then asks the elvan companion  "Why is it that we're dragging this thing along with us?"   "Well, I didn't want to have to kill the silly thing, besides, its eyesight is much better adapted to these caves than ours is.    They are also immune to a vast number of spells, inlcuding phatasmal force, darkeness, invisibility, mirror image, and so on.  And we've already encountered a number of creatures that can throw a number of those spells, better safe than sorry."

"Grimlock no like puny humans.  Grimlock smash puny humans to bits."  "Yes, but he is so annoying the gnome states.  Why couldn't we have run into more intelligent leader Grimlock, instead of this...this...."  "Grimmy!" the gray skinned creature states, adding "Grimmy like little man.  Grimmy think little man funny."    "This is hell," the gnome mutters.

Next up: the Grippli


----------



## Kriskrafts

The local leader has a problem the tapastry that contains his linage is being brought into question as is his leadership rights because of it. The history of his right to lead reaches back to a contract 700 years ago however being that the humans in the area have long ago lost the information he has hired the adventures to get the only other tapastry that has the information he needs. It resides in a village of the dreaded GRIPPLI feared frogmen from forest who never die. OK maybe the tree frogs have gotten a bad rap maybe it's just the humans fear of something different, so the group is packed off with a lame mule and a wagon full of bright hankie to go get the tapastry but when they find it it's not what they were expecting for it is now many many little pieces of cloth used for years as curtains

next up Groaning Spirit


----------



## LGodamus

bump


----------



## demiurge1138

When did this phase-shift over to ToH?

After grimlock are the hags, so...
A covey of hags, one sea, one annis and one green, are the only creatures that know the location of a powerful lost artifact, one that could raise its possesser to godhood under the proper conditions. All three of them desire the item, and all of them continually quest for the item while simultaneously trying to sabotage the others. Will the PCs follow the hags to the item and try to claim it? What will happen if a hag manages to attain divinity? 

Next is halfling.
Demiurge out.


----------



## Silver Moon

demiurge1138 said:
			
		

> *When did this phase-shift over to ToH?*



Oops, sorry.  Kriskrafts and I own several 3E books, but the Monster Manual isn't one of them, so we had to guess based on prior edition versions.   Back to the game.....er, story...

The wizard explained to the adventurers that one of the most special holidays for the halfling is Pie Day.  This is an annual celebration held in autumn, when the various fruits (apples, pears, etc) are the ripest.   If a sampling of body fluids was taken from a halfling on this particular day a Potion of Halfling Control could be made at twice the normal potency given the increase in adreneline and the vast consumption of fruits in the halfling's system.  "Great", the human sarcatically grumbled to the elf "We get to go collect halfling spit.   I want a raise."  

Next up: (I have no idea.  My guess would be Harpy, but I'll let somebody else confirm that).


----------



## demiurge1138

It is indeed harpy.

On a small island chain populated by harpies, a civil war is brewing. One faction claims that the traditional harpy way is to torment the wicked. The other claims that the traditional harpy way is to lure sailors to their dooms with their beguiling voices. Can the PCs stop a harpy war from engulfing the island?

Next is hell hound.
Demiurge out.


----------



## David Argall

*hell hounds*

His lordship accepts your apology for that "little incident", and stops talking about executions.  Instead he "offers" you a job, training his puppies...
     he neglects to mention they are hell hound puppies, and that the parents want them back.
    Assuming the party does not end up roasted, they may earn a valuable, if hot-tempered, assistant or 2.  [Of course the party paladin may well insist the party go to the extra effort of persuading them to be Good doggies as well as willing to work with the party.]


----------



## BiggusGeekus

*Hippogriff*

Slick Eddie has a problem.  His small time criminal world just got turned upside down.  All he wanted to do was roll a drunk coming back home from some fancy-pants nobleman's ball.  Problem is he picked the wrong drunk to roll.  Slick Eddie now has an ordinary looking pack with what looks to be a perl the size of a human head.  Slick Eddie doesn't have the brains of an archmage, but you don't need those kind of brains to know that magic is afoot in a situation like this.  And Slick Eddie wants out before the real heat comes down on his neck.

Duke Esterworth also has a problem.  After hiring mercenaries/adventurers to caputre a hippogriff egg, he unwisely showed it off to a few of his fellow worthies over sherry after the summer opera.  Then he compounded the error by talking an evening constitutional in the summer air.  The back of his head exploded in pain and now his egg is gone.  That egg was meant for his stables and it would be ... embarassing to have lost it.

The players need to make Eddie happy and the Duke happy.  This can be very complicated based on the makeup of the party.  Druids may want to free the hippogriff, knights may want to pummel Eddie and give it to the Duke, Rogues may want to buy it off of eddie and sell it.  

If the Duke isn't happy within two days, he'll get his other band of adventures to find the culprit (they'll find Eddie magically) and kill him for the egg.  If Eddie isn't happy within two days he'll toss the egg into the moat.  As things stand, everyone will lose.

If the PCs make Eddie happy, he owes them a favor.  The party can use Slick Eddie the next time they are in town to make a Forgery or Gather Information check at +30.  The attempt will take 8 hours as Eddie works the streets.

If the PCs make the Duke happy, he owes them a favor.  The party can use Duke Esterworth the next time they are in town to make a Diplomacy or Appraisal check at +30.  The attempt will take 8 hours as the Duke talks to his associates at court.

next: hobgoblin!  Kalamar fans, time to show your stuff!


----------



## David Argall

*Hobgoblins*

The good news is that there is a civil war among the hobgoblins and they won't be raiding good lands for the near future.  
   The bad news is that a large force of hobgoblins has just "offered" you a chance to join their side.  [Who was that idiot who insisted we didn't need any guards on such a peaceful night?  Oh!  Well, never mind.]
     After a few weeks of brutal training, the PCs will get some missions fighting the other side, and may be destined for great things, which may include the commander's study of inter-species breeding.  [PCs may also want to investigate the best way to flee an army.]


----------



## Mark

Homunculus - His master was murdered by a noble with designs on the throne and he witnessed the crime but who will believe him?

Next up- Howler


----------



## Grishnak

Homunculus 

An aging king is constantly falling asleep and the kingdom is falling to the clutches of evil. A trusted ally of the king has seen bites upon the king and started an investigation into the matter, he enroles the help of the pc's to investigate matters.
Whilst investigating the pc's come across the kings wizard who has a strange looking pet with fangs (Spotted by the rogue) that match the size of holes on the king. The pc's decide to keep an eye on the kings room to see what happens throughout the day using a combination of hiding and invisibilty to hover around. Whilst waiting they see bite marks appearing on the kings body and he starts drifting off again. At this moment the pc wizard uses an invis purge and low and behold a Homunculus is sat on the king biting him leading the group to the kings wizard and a lot of explaining on his part.

Howler up next


----------



## alsih2o

a group of howlers have taken over an abandonded salt mine. the mine is mostly vertical, full of rickety ladders 100 yards long or more that seperate the small shafts. while exploring the ruins of the salt mine the charcters are ambushed by howlers, who have scratched small clawholds in the walls and attrack in groups when the characters are on the ladders.

 their insane howling can be heard for hours on end as the characters explore and descend, with appropriate wisdom drain the whole time. when the howlers attack, they take full advantage of the precarious situation of the ladder climbing adventurers. if the adventurers start to win the combat a small group of howlers descend and begin attacking the ladders bases, hoping to knock the adventurers to their doom.

hydra is next-

 (63% done! we can finish, just keep contributing  )


----------



## Grishnak

Hydra

This was a in a campaign a group of my friends and current group were in. The hydra was found underground in a mountain which was just a pet of the undead lord further underground and the pc's were going in to kill him. Anyway the group were of moderate power and 1 of the group had a hammer of earthquakes and decides that it's a great idea to use the hammers power underground!! Goodbye hydra and party heheheheh muwahaaaahaaaaa


----------



## infax

*Invisible Stalker*

The party stumbles on a very large underground lake. The magenta crystal formations on the lake's border identify it as the fabled Lake of Alabaster Gold. The stories tell that the bottom of this lake is lined with pearls of all sizes.

A Knowledge:Local (DC 10) or an appropriate Bardic Knowledge roll will reveal that the Lake is also said to be a very dangerous place, every single person to have tried to dive in the lake has come out dead. Examining the lake doesn't reveal the presence of large fish or any other kind of predator.

Little do the adventurers know that an evil Aquatic Elf wizard had once a secrete laboratory at the bottom of this lake and set a pair of guardians to protect its entrance. The guardians are water elementals that use the statistics of Invisible stalkers, substituting swimming speed for the flying speed and Aquan to Auran as the spoken language.

Both guardians were bound to a thousand years of servitude and have only been around for seven hundred years. They are bitter by their imprisonment and are loath to negotiate. A difficult Diplomacy (DC 25) can convince Boombanguamae, one of the guardians, to negotiate a way to circumvent his protective duties. The second guardian - Nassawash-, however has become so bitter to his ordeal that he will accept no compromise. Boombanguamae can be convinced of staying out of battle with the second Stalker.

To free the elementals from bondage one must destroy a specific crystal formation on the bottom of the lake, a formation the guardians are forced to stay away from. The destruction of said crystal is the price Boombamguamae asks to avoid attacking trespassers. However, the crystal is inside an alcove on the lake's bed, impossible to be seen from out of the lake. It has a hardness of 12 and 80 hp.


----------



## zug_zug

bump somebody grab meepo


----------



## demiurge1138

Kobold.

In the first few months of an adventuring party's career, kobolds are everywhere. You can't walk ten paces without stubbing your toe on one of the little bastards. But after they destroyed that kobold fortress and got their first magic weapons (+1 daggers, baby!).

Now, the party has moved on to bigger and better things. Drow. Derro. Duergar. And all of those kobolds seem to have disappeared, except for the occasional cryptic symbol on those drow, derro and duergar weapons. Until each of the party members is haunted by eerie, prophetic dreams. Each dream features, as a central character, a kobold figure who is _very_ upset at the party. He gives the party members an offer they can't refuse, giving them assignments with powerful threats attached should they ignore him. When these threats start to materialize (family members kidnapped, property destroyed, etc.), how long will it take the party top realize that it's been interfering in the kobold arms trade for the past five years? And how are they going to deal with Don Kojark?

Demiurge out.
Next is kraken


----------



## demiurge1138

Um, bump?


----------



## David Argall

*kraken*

The note on a large bottle says "Tired of being a low level party?  Throw this over the side of your ship."

    The bottle disloves quickly in large quantities of salt water, releasing one very angry kraken...
    Fortunately it will be a round or 2 before it returns to normal gargantuan size, so they will have time to prepare, or at least try to escape...


----------



## demiurge1138

A population explosion of krenshar has swept the countryside, and the feral beasts hold the populace in terror. They have developed the strategy of frightening the elderly with their peel-away faces, dragging them away when their weak hearts fail them. All of the kingdom's wisest hermits, long the source of random-seeming quests and cryptic prophecies, are dying of krenshar-induced heart attacks. Can the party put a stop to this?

Next is kuo-toa.
Demiurge out.


----------



## David Argall

*kuo-toa*

Some noble with more gold than brains decides that shields that can grab the enemy weapons is a neat idea and wants to buy some, so of course he shows some sensce and hires the party instead of going himself.  

    The bargaining goes poorly, particularly after somebody lets slip that the glue dries out on the surface.  Somebody also lets slip to the party about the big feast they are going to hold shortly, and the special main dish....

     Party must now flee the city before they become far too close to the Kuo-toa.  Or they can try to find something else to trade...


----------



## Grishnak

Lamia

The pc's come to a city where a powerful noble is being attacked by an ancient disease. All the diviners could determine was Lamia's may hold the answers but would require the party to travel and find these evil creatures. 
The party travels to the desert where they are ambushed with illusions and are overcome and taken prisoner. The group asks to fight a duel with the camps champion to the death in exchange for the infomation about the disease.

Next up Lammasu


----------



## BiggusGeekus

An introductory adventure.

A Lammasu is dying.  He has protected your villiage since before you were born.  But now his time is fading from this world.  He can barely move, but he can command his powers and people of the villiage still come to him for advice about day-to-day affairs.  But now danger strikes on the edges of the vililage.  No foe of strength will test the Lammasu, but very hungry kobolds will risk it.

The Lammasu begs you, the eldest children of your generation, to fight the kobolds.  He will cast _improved invisibility_ as often as he can to help out with scouting and attacks, but his age has reduced him to 5' and he can no longer fly.

If the party wins the day before three days are up, the Lammasu will pass into the next world content, knowing that his legacy will live on and the villiage will prosper in the hands of the new guardians.  (+100 exp).


----------



## BiggusGeekus

Lillend

Long ago a Lillend made a promise that it would give up an immortal life in exchange to let a paladin who had fallen continue on.  Now it comes time for the Lillend to die, but the full curse that it made to live is only becoming to be real.

The Lillend must fight a true battle to reach true death or else the paladin's soul (which has long since left her body) will go to Hades.  The Lillend would prefer to meet its end at the hand of a just and true sword than a corrupt one and thus does challenge the party.

Note: the outsider will give the party three days to prepare,but will insist on meeting on equal groud -- or else it won't be a real sacrifice will it? 

If the party succeeds on just and honerable terms, they will gain one free question from the paladin as if they had cast _Contact other Plane_


----------



## reddist

*Lizard Folk*

Lizardfolk boaters are fleeing the swamp.  The chief of the local tribe sends an emissary to a nearby human village, asking for safe passage through the the village's waterways.  The village rector is reluctant, fearing prejudice on both sides and the nearly definite possibility for violence.  The Lizardfolk are near frantic in their fear, desparate to escape a dark, nebulous evil from deeper within the swamp.  The rector forbids them passage, but the lizardfolk feel they have no other choice and press on. Tempers flare, skirmishes occur, and warriors on both sides die.  The evil from deep within the swamp grows stronger with each confrontation between the humans and lizardfolk.

Enter the PCs.  Can they convince the Lizardfolk and humans to cooperate?  Can they soothe old prejudices and fears?  Do they aid either or both sides?  Can they find the source of the evil driving the lizardfolk from their homes, which is sure to come after the human village next?

-Reddist

Next: Locathah


----------



## reddist

*Locathah*

A clan of locathah co-exists peacefully with nearby small coastal villiage.  The locathah have a number of oyster beds, and supply traders and gem-sellers in the villiage with a steady source of cultured pearls.  In return, the villiagers trade small game and metal tools.

Within the last month, the color of the pearls has inexplicably changed.  Once white and pink pearls are now deep purple or black.  Additionally, these pearls now carry strong auras of negative energy, far stronger than would be expected of pearls of similar size.  The local wizard is beside himself with glee, as now all his necromancy spells and experiments are working with unprecedented success.

Coinciding with the color change, the Locathah clan has become more and more hostile.  Negotiations with pearl traders turn in to shouting matches.  The locathah demand higher and higher prices for their pearls.  Just last week, there was an "unsanctioned raid" on a villiager's sheep herd.  The locathah come across as suspicous, paranoid, angry, and belligerent.  There are rumors that the locathah shaman has gone stark raving bonkers.

Enter the PCs!   What caused the pearls to change color?  Is it connected with the apparent change in the Locathah clan's attitude towards the village?  Who or what is behind the changes?  Is the villiage wizard involved?  Has the Locathah shaman truly gone insane?  Where'd those missing sheep go?

-Reddist

Next: Magmin


----------



## reddist

*Magmin*

An evil dwarven clan deep with the mountains use captive magmin to magically heat their forges.  The clerics of the dwarven tribe have devised magic rune-carve adamantine collars to keep the magmin in line.  When a magmin disobeys an order from the forgemaster, the collar becomes intensely cold.  Using the heat generated by magmin-powered furnaces, the clan makes exquisitely crafted mithral and adamanite weapons and armor, perfect for taking up further enchantments.  The clan makes this equipment available to local towns and mages throughout the area, none of which have any idea their new weapons and armor were made with slave labor.

In a nearby volcano, the tribe of magmin from which these slaves came is dying.  The evil dwarves killed the younger magmin, captured all the healthy males, and left behind the females and elderly magmin, those beyond the point of reproduction.  Without the males, the tribe is doomed.

In the villiage where the PCs are passing through/visiting, there is a massive fire.  Warehouses and storage sheds are sure to be destroyed unless the PCs intervene.  In the course of bringing the blazing inferno under control, the PCs encounter a band of magmin messengers, pleading for help.  They have no idea they are the cause of the chaos around them, and are thankful for the warm reception the town seems to be offering.

-Reddist 

Next: Manticore


----------



## reddist

*Manticore*

An elven woodsmith has developed a method of making javelins, shortspears, and pikes using manticore tail spikes.  His weapons are of superb quality, and carrying one of these weapons confers no small amount of prestige.  However, his supply of manticore tail spikes is running low, and he asks the PCs to procure some more.

A pride of manticores predates the forests and fields not too far from the elven woodsmith.  The region is under the eye of an orcish shaman, dedicated to preserving the integrity of his lands.  The manticores are essential for keeping down the numbers of unusually fecund dire animals in this region.  Without the manticore pride, the orc shaman would be hard-pressed to keep back the rising tide of extraordinarily hostile dire rats, weasels, baders, and bats.  The shaman is trying to discover why the dire animals are so prolific and brutal, but has yet to find any answers.  He knows, however, that without the manticores the region would be overun with tainted, twisted dire animals.

-Reddist

Next: Medusa! Finally!


----------



## demiurge1138

A reclusive artist has been selling _very_ realistic sculptures through a variety of fronts. Most of them have been dealt through Blind Larry, a local madman (but a now very rich one). But when a statue shows up at Blind Larry's porch with a definite resemblance to a party member's missing mentor, the party takes it upon themselves to find out who is behind it by getting Blind Larry to lead them to her.

What they don't realize is that the medusa bard who created the statues wants very much to find a new dealer, and Blind Larry already has a buyer, a very powerful illithid drug smuggler.

Next is mephits.
Demiurge out.


----------



## reddist

*Medusa!*

Avathiss, the medusan sorceress (Sor7), and her band of grimlock servants and warriors have taken up residence in an ancient underground temple two day's ride outside of town.  She has cleaned out the debris of the ancient temple and directed her grimlocks to freshen the place up a bit.  Avathiss may be a medusan sorceress, but she likes style and comfort.

During the cleaning, Avathiss comes across a large number of scrolls with spells of dark magic inscribed upon them.  Using summoning circles and protective barriers she finds in the temple ruins, Avathiss makes a bargain with a minor devil.  In return for pretty gems, minor magic items, and unlocking Avathiss' magical potential (read: level advancement), the devil gains access to the temple's abandoned library, full of some of the vilest lore ever imagined, some unholy items that were left behind, a (fixed and stationary) magic mirror that Avathiss found within the temple, and an occaissional grimlock.

Everybody is happy.

On an unrelated assignment, the PCs are asked to recover the remains of two local heroes, who were last seen heading to an old underground temple two day's ride outside of town, and perhaps discover what happened to them.

Avathiss has a small horde of grimlocks at her command, and two lieutenants: brothers, one a Fig5, the other Rog3/Fig2, and they  are very skilled at working together.  The rest are all warriors of 1d3+1 levels.  The devil is an advanced barbazu.  Avathiss has available to her whatever scrolls and magic items that were left behind in the abandoned temple, and whatever toys and alliances she has from the barbazu.

No, I haven't used this scenario before.  Why do you ask?

And curse you, Demiurge!  Posting before I could get there!

-Reddist

Next: Mephits.


----------



## babomb

*Mephits*

Everyone knows that water is a valuable commodity in a desert city. However, salt is also vital. The city of Salwana practically runs on salt. Salt is the official currency. (Gold is only used to buy salt from foreigners.) Caravans carry salt from far-off salt mines and trade it for vast sums of gold, a transaction wherein both sides consider the other very foolish.

However--

the Salwanan gold mines' output began to drop off, and the caravan leader grew ever more demanding of gold. As the city's gold supply dwindled, they were able to buy less and less salt. The small amounts of gold collected barely covered the expenses of trekking across the vast desert, so the caravan stopped coming. Already the city had very little salt, and now hope seemed lost. A grim mood set over the city as the situation grew dire. People began to kill each other over small amounts of salt; riots started; guards refused to do anything about it because the city had no salt to pay them. As for the mayor, he prayed for another source of salt to come along and save his people. He got it.

A salt mephit came, whether by coincidence or cruel joke from an evil god who heard his prayer or from outrage over the salt mining and trade, and attacked the townsfolk. The good news is that the riots stopped, and there is plenty of salt. The bad news is that there is plenty of salt. At first, the people were so desperate for salt the attacks didn't bother them; now, thick layers of salt cover the streets and buildings, looking almost like a large snowstorm hit. Salt is in people's eyes and on their skin, causing irritation. What's worse, salt is in the water.

Can the party save the city from the wrath of the salt mephit? Even if they defeat him, the town still needs a source of water (at least temporarily) and a new source of salt (or gold) for when the salt it has now runs out. Plus, there's the strain on the local economy from the incredible deflation (from a lack of money supply), followed by a period of rapid inflation (from the over-abundance of money), and possibly another period of deflation if the current supply runs out before a new source is established.

Next up: Merfolk


----------



## demiurge1138

Merfolk:
On the island of Aderan, science is the law of the land. Magic is dismissed as conjurer's tricks, but mentalism is common. The "experts" have conclusively "proven" that local sightings of merfolk are nothing but exaggerated descriptions of sea cows. 

The merfolk are understandably upset about this. And they declare, to deaf ears on the surface, a war upon those who doubt their existence.

Now, the friendly merfolk the party relies upon as a "ear to the sea" have packed up and left, ready to quest in holy war against the disbelievers. Can the party stop a petty and unnecessary war? Or will they just sit back and watch the fireworks?

Mimics up next!
Demiurge out.


----------



## David Argall

*Mimic*

A known enemy of the party says he will let bygones be bygones, and even pay well, if the party does this little favor for him.   They are to steal this large chest [5'x5'x6'] from the royal museum because [insert reason that will appeal to party].  

    The museum is well guarded, so they had best leave any heavy armor behind, and their new friend doesn't want blood shed at the start of what he hopes will be a long relationship, so they should leave most weapons behind too.  No sense in adding to the risk of killing an innocent guard.
    Besides, the chest is quite heavy.  They will all have to lift at the same time to move it.

    [The mimic will be rather surprised when the party starts to lift it, but it has been getting a tad hungry...]


----------



## demiurge1138

Mind Flayer

The Assassin's Guild has a new member; one who is always quiet, and there's something just plain wrong about his eyes. But he's a very good assassin, dispatching his victims with great ease, as his very presence seems to stun them. Each victim is killed quite distinctively, with a hole in the back of the head. But he starts killing people who are on the Guild's banned list. The Guild's boss, the Grandfather of Assassins, hires the party to figure out who the mysterious renegade is, and what his agenda is.

The PCs won't like what they find, and the illithid savant is well aware that the party is on his trail...

Next: minotaur
Demiurge out.


----------



## Grishnak

The borderlands are at war the barbarians are attacking the border guards more and more and of late minotaurs in extreme rages are slaughtering all who stand in there way and in some instances there own allies. The pc's are given the task to find out why the barbarians are attacking so much with so much rage in them. Is it just the way they are or is it something or someone making them lose control???


----------



## David Argall

*Minotaur*

The party finds itself always getting lost in this magical dungeon.  Consulting a sage produces the calim that only a minotaur can overcome this effect.

    So the party must recruit a minotaur, and all known ones are very hard to reason with, and distinctly likely to change sides just for the nasty fun of it.


----------



## Speaker

*Mohrg*

A children's rhyme, East Erathia.

_Murderer, Murderer, scratch scratch scratch,_ 
_With claws and teeth and bones to match,_ 
_Tear me to pieces, eat me up_ 
_One more victim, to fill your cup_ 

Unknown assailants have kidnapped a prominent and powerful cleric of a town.  Through further research, the PCs will discover that the instigator of the attack was a Mohrg, which, along with a band of zombies, managed to paralyze the cleric and take her to a cave just outside of town.

Inside the cave, the PCs will discover the grisly remnants of multiple killing sprees the Mohrg committed while alive.  Rooms are filled with various grisly items collected by the Mohrg, and the bodies of his or her victims during life are scattered thought he complex.  Eventually, the PCs will find the cleric, battered in a cell and bereft of his holy trappings.  Questioning will reveal that the Mohrg took the cleric captive in order to give her to its master, a dark cleric who is even now gathering his fellows to sacrifice her to his dark god.  The Mohrg fulfilled his part of the kidnapping in the hopes of attaining life once more through the dark cleric's magic.

This facet revealed, the caves will be plunged into magical darkness.  The dark cleric and his pet Mohrg have returned, along with a cohort of other dark worshippers.  At the same time as the darkness spells are cast, the Morhg's victims from life will rise from the dead and join what is now a formidable army of zombies, the Mohrg, and dark clerics.  The PCs must fight their way free of the murderer's cave, suddenly a dark and frenzied trap filled with unspeakable horrors, and put to rest to Mohrg once and for all.

Edit:  Fixed a few spelling mistakes.


----------



## David Argall

*Mummy*

The king has learned that the kidnapped prince was killed and turned into a mummy to guard his killers' temple [which they thought was a great joke].  

    So the party is given a scroll of Resurrection and told to revive him.  
    Among the other problems is that there are several mummies and the prince is not obviously different from the others [ a detail the party finds out only after they enter the temple].


----------



## Bloodstone Press

The clerics at the church believe that the baron has been acting somewhat strangely of late. Rumors abound of a snake-like "thing" in the sewers under the castle. A chilling, sinister voice is sometimes heard echoing from the dungeons late at night, speaking an unknown, demonic tongue. 

 Meanwhile, the baron's behavior becomes more bizarre. He begins arresting innocent people, raiding the keeps of other barons and dukes and raising taxes to a slavish height. He even begins hiring adventurers and sending them off to remote regions on secret missions.  

 The sooner the characters get to the bottom of things, the better. The baron is likely to start a local war with his antics, if not a peasant-revolt first. And there is no telling what he sent those adventurers off to find. 

 Somehow, the characters must discover that a Water Naga has taken up residence in the flooded caverns under the castle. It has used enchantment spells (geas, charm, etc) to control the baron for its own purposes.

Confronting and killing the Naga requires getting past the baron and all his men, the castle's defenses, the Naga's traps and defenses and fighting the creature in deep, murky water.


----------



## David Argall

*Spirit naga*

A cowardly spirit naga is ashamed of that condition [most spirit naga are pretty brave] and wants to get some courage.  It is sure the party has some solution for its problem.

     Just to encourage them, it has Charmed a few people important to the party and now offers a deal, the party does as told and the naga doesn't kill anybody.

     The naga will be happy to accompany the party as they attempt to instill courage in it, during which time it will usually run away from any minor danger, or rush into any major the party was trying to avoid.
     Of course, once they do gain courage for the beast, it may well be brave enough to attack the party...


----------



## Grishnak

Dark Naga

The group's friend has been poisoned by a rogue assassin and now they need an antidote. The group's cleric devined that they require a scale, some poison and blood of a dark naga. When the group find it's domain they may attempt to barter with it but the naga will be constantly detecting the thoughts of the group and will most probably use them for some task of it's own before trying to kill them.

Guardian Naga next......


http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=55709 

Anyone help me out with MM2 monsters would be much appriciated.


----------



## zug_zug

Guardian Naga

The party's mentor has been assissnated by a rival warlord. Fortunately, local legend tells of an ancient jeweled skull that will resurrect the dead. Unfortunately the skull resides in tomb on a small island (3 square miles in area) named Naga Island located on the inland sea.

Luckily most of the naga have long sice died out. Apart from some lethal vegetation and plantlife, the party finds the tomb amidst  a wild garden of orchids.

Unluckily, the tomb is watched by a trio of large Guardian Naga. The guardians will warn the group to leave the island within 2 hours. If the group attempts negotiation, it will repeat the warning 2 more times. If the party do not follow the naga's direction, the guardians go looking for group- after they destroy the party's means of transportion to the island.

The nagas will use obscure spells to confound the party, and depend heavily on fireball and lighting bolt spells to inflict large amounts of damage. In addition they will make judicious use of the poison and spit abilities to weaken the group and prolong their suffering as punishment for tresspassing.  

Night Hag next....


----------



## David Argall

*Night Hag*

A CE enemy of the party is suffering the dream haunting attack of a night hag.  So he wants the party to confront her.  He is free with promises to reform and/or pay the party, none of which seems at all reliable.  [There are a variety of ways to enforce those promises, but by definition, he has access to stronger magic than the party does, and so no way to be sure.]  

    There are suggestions of waiting until he has been weakened further, or even killed by the hag before attacking her.  Some have suggested she be allowed to escape with his soul.  While possibly effective in dealing with the threat of the enemy, there are worries this is evil, and there is an outside chance he will honor his promises.


----------



## alsih2o

the paladins new mount seems to have come with a  price, 2 nightmares who have a brooding hatred for the noble and good horse.

 one is standard, the other is ice-based and they will take turns with fly-by attacks and and harrassing techniques untill they can kill the horse, and possibly the party that protects it.

 the noble mount, knowing that these creatures are bound by evil will not attack them out of sympathy for their condition.

nightshade is next-


----------



## David Argall

*Nightwing*

The peace conference has a rule that no magic weapons, armor, etc are to be present.  Of course that does not please all parties, and one employs a nightwing which converts all the magic into non-magic.  Once inside the conference, a few dispel evils converts them back to magic and their users are in fine position to dictate terms.

    The party of course learns of the plot, possibly almost by accident, and must expose it, and defeat the nightwing, who won't get paid if the plot fails.


----------



## alsih2o

nightwalker-

 a guild of mostly low level magicians has been collecting scrolls for years, storing them in ceramic tubes mostly. they have counted on being able to support themselves financially or defend themselves valiantly with the huge supply of scrolls.

 a mediocre sorcerer got himmself out fo trouble with a noghtwalker by swering to him he new the location of a very old and powerful scroll stored amongst the hoard.

 using a combination of stolen magics the nightwalker is sneaking into the storage area every night and killing whoever gaurds it and sorting through scrolls, crushing all those that do not meet his needs.

 the magicians are quite alarmed by this,a nd have ceased even gaurding the stockpile. they know he is in there, they can hear him crushing tubes and rendign scrolls. but THEY aren't going in after something like that...

nightcrawler is next-


----------



## alsih2o

somebody? nightcrawler?

 we are at page143 out of 192, keep doing going, we can do this!


----------



## David Argall

*nightcrawler*

The Fortress of Night only exists during the hours of darkness, and seems invulnerable to all means of entry except mundane walking to it.  Unfortunately none of those who have tried that have managed to return, and it may be that none have even managed to reach the Fortress.  
   However the Fortress has the artifact the party needs...

   A Nightcrawler lairs in front of the entrance, and will be very happy to welcome the party.


----------



## BiggusGeekus

Gee, how come it took people this long to jump on the Nymph?  Oh well, I guess I'll have to do it.

A wealthy baron has created a huge natural reserve for hunting.  He wanted it to be particularly nice, so he has spent tens of thousands of gold pieces creating a 20 acre paradise.    Unfortunately for him, this has attracted the presence of a Nymph who now dwells in the center of the reserve.  She is not sympathetic to the baron's desire to hunt and all attempts at negotiation have ended with the baron's men being _blinded_ (thankfully there have  been no deaths).

The party must reach some accomidation between the two.  Convincing the nymph to even talk to the baron will require a Diplomacy/Bluff check of DC 15.  From then on the party will have to assist the two sides in reaching a comprimise.

(one possible comprimise is that the baron only hunts predators like wolves and leaves the other animals alone)

Once this is done the party has a new problem ... at some point during negotiations the baron has become smitten with the lovely nymph.  How the party handles this twist is the topic for another day.

next: ogre!


----------



## alsih2o

an ogre once enslaved and trained at a gladiatorial school has managed to escape and find his way back home again. he has used his trainging to good effect, moving up the crude ogre social ladder to be a very young cheiftain.

 he has used his position to bully the other ogres into drilling and practicing manuevers. many of them tried to revolt, but he slayed them and now has a group of ogres (14) who travel together and use effective tactics to gain land and goods. 

 the adventurers should here of an area infrequently travelled because of a small band of troll. none of whom have been seen for a while.

 their leader is a fighter3/rouge1 and he has 2 of his party trained as 2nd level fighters.

 ogre mage is next-


----------



## tleilaxu

In the enchanted forest there is an ogre magi who lives in a manse and is supported by his enslaved children. he gets the children either by capturing them himself or by buying them from the local hags and witches. he forces the children to grow vegetables for him and uses them for foul purposes. Every night, one of the children is put on the spit and eaten for the Ogre Magi's dinner.

While in hiding, the PC's see the Ogre Magi walking towards his manse with a sack over his back. The sack is squirming...

_note: this plot hook is a blatant rip off from vance_


(not sure what critter is next... orc?)


----------



## Frostmarrow

*Ooze: Grey Ooze*

The latest fashion in a nearby metropolis is to keep a live grey ooze in a great copper pot on the doorstep. However, one day the buzz wears off and someone will have to get rid of these several dozen potted grey oozes.

Next up: Gelantineous Cube


----------



## NiTessine

Gelatious Cube

A thief recently stole a holy golden relic from a temple, and the heroes are hired to bring the thief and the relic back. They track him into a dungeon complex. In one doorway, they see the relic hanging in midair, but no trace of the thief.

The question is, are they stupid/inattentive enough to reach into the gelatinous cube occupying the doorway to grab the relic... The thief obviously was.

Next up: Ochre Jelly.


----------



## alsih2o

locals have been disappearing in a church dedicated to(insert god here). 

 most stories seem to point out folks going to the church and not coming back, noone has actually seen anyone disappear. it seems an ochre jelly has taken up residence n the concave top of a confessional and is consuming anyone who comes by after dark. the jelly cannot be spotted from the floor of the church, and to be teased out someone must sit in the confessional booth and start speaking. the booth is cramped and will cause anyone attacked inside ot to suffer a -4 to attacks and ac from the constricted space.

 black pudding is next-


----------



## Henry

Black Pudding - 

A local town (village) suffered misfortune when a Black pudding crawled out of the nearby swamp and terrorized the townsfolk, until a band of adventurers managed to capture it by luring it into a deep pit constructed for the purpose. The adventurers informed the town to finish off the creature by fire, and left it to them to finish the job. (Bad judgment call.) The townsfolk decided instead to use the new ooze as a garbage pit, and to rid themselves of criminals also, pushing them into the pit for quick and easy elimination. The Pudding, unable to crawl out of the deep hole, stayed in the pit. 

Unbeknownst to the townsfolk, the Pudding occasionally took damage from the garbage and condemned people pushed into the pit. The Pudding not only grew, but divided, and divided, and divided...

The PC's have just stopped into town on their way to another destination. The Puddings (multiple) are now so large and numerous that many of them are able to crawl from the pit, and into town, wreaking havoc and feeding off of the tasty people... 

_EDIT - Translated from the original Gibberling..._


----------



## Ghostwind

*Orc*

The elder council of a small village of orcs has hired a wandering adventuring party to assist in the protection of their village. Recently, it has been the subject of malicious nightime attacks and raids from a nearby settlement who wants the area so they can mine the gold from the river, which they claim is theirs (despite the orcs living there long before the establishment of that settlement). Of course, the ones responsible for the nightime raids are human...


----------



## the Jester

*Orcs*

An island ruled by a lawful evil orcish dictator is trying to join a trade federation that powerful mercantile nations have set up because they have lots of natural resources and if they can become accepted as a civilized race, adventurers will no longer be free to come murder his people.  He has a few human and dwarven subjects, but his island nation is composed of a strongly lawful sect of orcs whose patron deity is a lawful neutral god normally associated with more good-aligned followers in the campaign; the orcish warlord uses this as a powerful political tool in dealing with other races.

The orcs can't simply conquer everywhere they go because there just aren't enough of them.  They have grown crafty and will attempt to use contracts, negotiations, business deals, etc. to their best advantage.  If he deems it necessary, the dictator is willing to use force- but he looks to the long-term consequences.  He could potentially be a long-term campaign adversary the pcs could deal with until they are very high level, depending on his class and level.


----------



## infax

*Otyugh*

While exploring some underground complex, the party finds the wrinkled body of a dead dwarf preventing the sliding door of a secret passage to close back. Further examination of the body may reveal it was a derro and a Heal check (DC 15) will reveal he died of some disease (DC 25 indicates it is Filth Fever).

The secret passage leads to an underground derro complex and this particular passage was seldom used and shows signs of disuse. The complex is completely uninhabited, only corpses appear in the streets wrinkled and fetid, most of them dead from the same disease. There is plenty to loot here if one is willing to risk contagion, however, dwelling for too long in the caves will draw the attention of a group of mutated Otyugh that used to leave in the lower-levels the Duergar threw their garbage in. There is over 20 creatures in the group but they only hunt in clusters of 2-4.

These mutated Otyugh, like some fish from the dark, deeper recesses of the sea, has developed some kind of biochemical light, something like a lamp on a stalk that juts from over its maw and that the creatures use to lure pray. This biochemical light, however, affects Derro like sunlight (slowly reducing their Constitution). The lightstalks can be salvaged out of a dead creature and kept in effect for a couple of weeks before waning out, the effect of the light has never been tested against any other kind of creature and may be efficient against other creatures of the dark, perhaps even vampires.


----------



## David Argall

*Owlbears*

Another crazy mage insists he knows the way to train owlbears.  You would think mages would learn better from all the past failures, but no...
   Anyway, he wants a couple of adult owlbears, and of course he wants healthy ones that have not been tramacized by adventurers beating them up.
   Well, it's still gold...


----------



## David Argall

*pegasus*

A paladin wants a pegasus as her special mount.  Besides the physical problems of finding the creature and getting it to listen to the proposition, the party must help with the alignment clash between the lawful paladin and the chaotic pegasus.


----------



## demiurge1138

The party is on the trail of an evil derro druid who grows hallucinogenic mushrooms and slips them into the food and water supplies of nearby villages. They catch up to him in his lair, but, in addition to various nasty traps, the place is crawling with phantom fungus, who use hit-and-run tactics to tire the players while the druid prepares his defenses. How do you fight an enemy that's impossible to see? 

Demiurge out.


----------



## alsih2o

a phase spider has taken up residence in a nearby pass hwere it can frequently prey on its favor meal, horses. unfortunately for the party, and ehtereal filchetr has learned that stealing form the pack animals as the phase spider attacks gives him extra cover, as most people naturally move to protect their mounts and pay no attention whatsoever as he raids their supplies.

 phasm is next-


----------



## David Argall

*Phasm*

The secret service has found one of its spies unreliable and wants you to bring him in.  However it seems there is nobody of that description at his location.  Lots of other people, all hostile to your country, and of course to you and the spy if they found out.  

   Finding the phasm and convincing it to come along, without blowing your own cover, will be a chore.


----------



## pogre

*Planetouched* 

*Aasimar* and *Tiefling* 
An Aasimar Paladin and a Tiefling Rogue learn the very same day they are half-siblings. The witch Nogeria in the western swamp bore both and sent them to be raised in different places. Now Nogeria is ill and she has sent letters to both of her offspring about collecting her estate.

The Aasimar Paladin and the Tiefling Rogue both seek allies as they travel to the witch's deathbed. The Tiefling desperately wants her mother's powerful enchanted items. The Aasimar is concerned they could fall into the wrong hands.

The result is a desperate race across the swamp and a final confrontation against a sibling neither ever knew.

Next up Pseudodragon.


----------



## Ravellion

*Re: Orcs*



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> *An island ruled by a lawful evil orcish dictator is trying to join a trade federation that powerful mercantile nations blah blah....*



Wrong!

Teh Orcs have a Pie. Teh Orcs are evil. Adventurers kill teh Orcs and take teh pie.


----------



## pogre

*Pseudo Dragon* 
A Pseudo Dragon is sizing up a member of the party as a possible companion. The Pseudo Dragon stalks the candidate for days reading their minds as it sets various tasks and choices before the PC. 

Most of these could be run as side adventures.

One task involves the PC rescuing a lesser creature (a cat or something of the sort) at risk of life and limb. Another task involves going out of the way to drive some snakes out of the burrows of friendly animals.

Others could be included, but the theme should be for the PC to put a lesser creature's needs ahead of their own.

At the end of the adventure the Pseudo Dragon approaches the PC and tells him/her why or why not it will accompany them as a companion.

Next up is Purple Worm...


----------



## demiurge1138

*Purple Worm*

A local mage's academy has a problem. They gave their gardener a new magical fertilizer that, unbeknownst to them, had yet to be fully tested. The roses now grow to the size of sequoias, and one tomato can easily feed the entire student body for a week, but there's just one tiny problem; pests. Can the party stop the new infestation of giant, ravenous earthworms?

Demiurge out.


----------



## demiurge1138

*Rakshasa*

A powerful rakshasa sorcerer has killed the king, improsioned the royal family, and dared any adventurers in the area to come up and kill it. Now, the party, knowing that there will be money to be made, decides to take him up on his offer. Now, everybody knows that a blessed crossbow bolt kills rakshasas instantly.

So do the rakshasas.

The party quickly finds themselves in over their heads, as the castle is now full of wind wall traps, illusion spells, cultists disguised as the sorcerer, and powerful guards and wards. Can the party actually catch the rakshasa off guard and shoot him down? Will they even be able to get out alive?

Demiurge out.


----------



## David Argall

*Rasts*

The royal zoo needs a swarm of rasts and you have "volunteered" to fetch them [alive and healthy of course]  

    Oh yes, you will need to do something  about the druids, half of whom want you to kill the rasts before they infest the plane, and half of which want to kill you for taking the poor creatures from their home.  [If you do nothing, they will combine and try to do both.]


----------



## demiurge1138

*Ravid*

An elderly, half-senile nobleman hasn't paid, much less fed, his servants for weeks. After a few weeks of stealing his possessions just so they can eat and refusing to serve the old man, his entire staff leaves and does not come back. The same day, all of the objects in the house (candelabras, clocks, dishes, wardrobes, etc.) animate and serve him. 
The nobleman, having read too many fairy-tales as a child, believes that the servants were turned into objects for their wickedness and are serving penance by serving him. He publicizes the entire incident, and soon his family in their manors are sick of him being an embarassment. The family hires the party to debunk the tales of the old noble's inanimate servants, little realizing that a ravid has taken pity on the old man and has become very protective...

Demiurge out.


----------



## pogre

*Remorhaz*
"Listen," the old sage started, "I shall tell you a true tale of the North. There lives a fantastic creature that guards the ancient polar gem mines. The remorhaz uses the great mines to attract its prey. Burrowing through ice and snow it swallows up the greedy in its maw."

"What's the polar gem mines?" one of the young adventurters asked.

"The richest gem mine known in the world," the sage answered. "But know this, it is the honey of the flycatcher. If you..."

"Let's go," one of the other adventurers interupted.

"Yeah, I know where some furs are we can wear," another adventurer offered.

"It eats men whole, young ones," the sage called after them. "Listen, I tell you listen..."

It was too late the adventurers had left.

Next up Roc...


----------



## Glyfair

*Roc*

The local metropolis is preparing for its annual cooking competition.  The theme this month is for the most creative and exotic meal with no magic involved in any way.

A local merchant with too much free time & excess wealth is looking to score popularity with the population by winning the contest.  He has a meal that he is sure will win the contest, but it needs several a Roc egg as the ingredient.

He's looking for a few robust adventurers to go out and gather one for him from a nest in the nearby mountains.


Next up...Roper

Glyfair of Glamis


----------



## pogre

*Roper* 

The lovely Princess has been kidnapped by the evil Duke. His fortress cannot be assaulted by the King's forces - it would be suicide. A prolonged siege is not an option due to magics available to the Duke. What is called for is a light strike force to sneak into the castle and rescue the princess.

One of the Duke's former men has given the location of a secret tunnelway into the fortress. The Duke is unconcerned about assaults from the tunnels because of the numerous traps and an ancient Roper he feeds down there.

Next up is Rust Monster.


----------



## BiggusGeekus

An orc warlord has heard of the PCs attempts to infiltrate his lair.  He his canny enough to know of all the other orc heroes who have met their end at the hands of human and elf monsters and he has a solution!

The orc dungeon is a typical one, with a minor exception: no metals.  All orc weapons are made of laqured wood and do one die less damage (so a longsword would do 1d6).  All armor is leather or hide.  There are traps, but they consist of deadfalls or organic poisons.  When the party gets to the heart of the dungeon, they discover why: The orc warlord has somehow managed to aquire four rust monsters!  The battle will be an odd one as the party will be under the orc's hail of sling stones, while fending off the attention of the poor metal-starved beats!

next: 

next: sahuagin


----------



## demiurge1138

One of the PCs, an aquatic elf, finds as treasure after doing battle with sahaguin pirates a gold amulet which resembles peices that have always been in his family, on the elven side. He decides to take the PCs down to his family's aquatic city to get some answers. Is he ready to know that the city is really crawling with malenti? Is he ready to know that his father is a malenti?

Demiurge out.


----------



## David Argall

*Flamebrother*

A smith realizes that a salamander would make a great assistant in his forge work, so the PCs are to recruit a flamebrother.  Finding one while avoiding getting attacked by his tribe, and other dangers, will be a bother, as will recruiting it [whether by bargaining or by a few raps on the head].

    In either case, when the party returns to the home plane, they find the smith has gone bankrupt and nobody wants the salamander, so the party has to return it [facing the dangers again] or open their own forge [dealing with the urges of the flamebrother to do evil, and the other smiths who do not like the competition]


----------



## reddist

*Salamanders*

The _Book of Fire and Ash_, considered a holy relic in many flame-worshipping pantheons, has resurfaced.  After thousands of years, it has been uncovered by a group of excavators digging in the ruins of an ancient temple buried in a dormant volcano.  When the book was brought to the surface it felt the heat of the Sun, and the resulting explosion reawakened the old volcano, killing most of the excavators and destroying their camp.

Sages and clerics attuned to the Way of the Flame can read in campfires, cooking fires, and scrying pools that the _Book of Fire and Ash_ has been found.  Many groups, including one led by a noble salamander cleric, are gathering their resources to go find it and bring it back to their altars.  The salamander noble leads a troop of other salamanders and flame brothers, and races to get to the volcano and the tunnels and temple ruins underneath to claim the _Book_ as their own.

A sage, perhaps someone the PCs are familiar with, contacts them immediately after the volcanic explosion.  The sage has read the signs, and knows the book has been found.  He also knows that others are after it, and fears what will happen if it falls into the wrong hands.  He begs the PCs to find the _Book of Fire and Ash_ first, or at least ensure it is put into the hands of those who would use it for Good.

-Reddist

Next: Satyr


----------



## reddist

*Satyr*

A satyr sorcerer with a malicious streak a mile wide has acquired a set of pipes that cause all who hear its music to be _polymorphed_ into weasels (Will DC17).  Needless to say, those communities around the satyr’s patch of forest are more than a little upset.  Unfortunately, everyone they have sent in to parlay with the satyr, or then later to kill him out-right, have been weaselized.

As the PCs pass though the village, the village leaders beg them to deal with the satyr sorcerer.  What they don’t know however, is that the satyr himself is under a powerful _charm_ spell.   While he is a malicious prankster, he is under the command of an evil orc druid, mad at the communities surrounding his forest for harvesting so many of the minks, foxes, rabbits, and weasels for their fur trade.  The villagers, in their greed, have nearly hunted the fur-bearing animals into extinction, and the druid wants to repopulate.  The druid is using the satyr in hopes that if the satyr is ever caught or killed, the druid can slip back into the shadows and try something else.

-Reddist

Next: Sea Lion


----------



## reddist

A giant pride of sea lions has moved into a harbor near a small coastal town.  The harbor provides them with shelter from rough seas, plenty of small fish for food, and playful sport, as the younger ones like to race between the many sunken posts the town uses to hold up its docks.

The town however, has become landlocked.  Any boat that leaves its dock is attacked within minutes, no matter the size, and many have already been sunk.  The village depends on its fish-trade for survival, and the season for fishing is winding down, with nothing to show for it.

The village elders demand that the PCs eliminate the pride, freeing their harbor and allowing the fishermen back to the sea.  However, an aquatic druid approaches the PCs as they begin their task, requesting them to look deeper into the depths, and find out what drove the sea lions from their usual haunts.  This will take some time, as the investigation takes the PCs into underground caverns and sunken ruins, but the village elders need the harbor open NOW.

The PCs should be encouraged to find a solution to keep everyone happy, the villagers, the druid, and the sea lions.

-Reddist

Next: Shadow


----------



## reddist

*Shadow*

A shaman necromancer has developed a nasty trap to kill off nosy adventurers.  His trap consists of an enchanted torch, hanging in a sconce across of from a wide wall in his cave.  The trigger for the trap is the presence of three or more large life-forces, such as humanoid adventurers.  When at least three people come within 30 feet of the torch, it flares up, casting their shadows on the wall behind them.  One round later, these shadows come to un-life and detach from the wall to attack the intruders, just as the torch flickers out.

The shaman necromancer is now working on the necromantic equivalent of a “flash-bang grenade,” which his warriors can toss over enemy camp walls at night.  The grenades light up with a flash, and up to 1d4 shadows cast by nearby humanoids are fused with undead shadows, pulled from the Negative Energy plane, to attack those within.

-Reddist

Next: Shadow Mastiff


----------



## David Argall

*Shadow Mastiff*

Pepe,  the overindulged son of a noble insisted that shadow mastiff puppy was just what he wanted, and thus just what he got.  
    For some time, this worked out fine [at least as fine as anything involving a spoiled brat can].  The 2 were great pals and didn't cause trouble more than once a day.  [The servants hated being bayed at, but at least it gave them an excuse to run off from work for awhile.]

    But Puppy has grown up and left to find other shadow mastiffs, and Pepe has gone chasing off after him into the Shadow district, which has dangers besides the dogs.  For some reason, his parents are frantic to get him back, and the party is hired to fetch.

    Pepe is entirely immune to baying and other shadow mastiff abilities due to long exposure.   With this, and Puppy defending him, he has become the pet of a pack, who are not interested in giving him up.  He is not at all interested in rescue [A situation that may well change in a few weeks as he learns the drawbacks of this sort of life, but the party can't wait that long.]

     Fighting is the simple solution, but Pepe won't like this and he will order his parents to punish the people who hurt his friends.   A bargain is possible, if the party has lots of diplomacy, some way to communicate, and some way to get the talks started before the mastiffs get bored or hungry.  Kidnapping Pepe is also difficult, but not totally impossible.


----------



## jnauman

Shambling Mound:

The party has to infiltrate the local thief's guild and to do so, they must enter the sewers to get to the secret lair.  (talk about cliche!!)

This secret lair happens to be protected by numerous electricity traps set to go off when the PCs pass nearby.  The area around the lair also has knee deep to chest deep water in every passage, making the electricity that much more lethal.

In addition to the electricity traps, the PCs will find numerous shambling mounds lurking in the water (all of which of course happen to be immune to the electricity traps!!!)



Next up is Shield Guardian---


----------



## Chris_Nightwing

Archaeologists have been digging in the old part of town. Their excavations have revealed what appears to be a large and ornate statue, and they suspect the room or buliding they are digging up was once an alchemists lab from various pottery fragments. One of the archaeologists insisted in finishing the dig on the statue without getting proper clearance from the magical authorities. Unfortunately as they were half-way down someone awoke the creature, which attacked the workers and scholars in the area and is now once again performing it's duty in protecting the laboratory.

Possible solutions:

--- Do some historical research (bards anyone?) to uncover the original creator, this would involve liasing with the archaeologists or maybe even contacting other plane to discover the password or sequence to stop the guardian.

--- Kick the door down and kill the thing.

--- Create a trap or distraction to lure the creature into, saving a messy combat.


----------



## David Argall

*shocker lizard*

A sign on the door of the lich's research lab says "remove all armor and metal weapons and deposit here before entering."

   Listening reveals some sort of clicking sound.

    The shocking lizards inside have been trained that metal armor or weapons = foes and will attack immediately.  Those in robes are deemed friends.  [Trying to pet a lizard or even take one with you is possible, tho not safe if one lacks animal handling skills or such.]


----------



## David Argall

*skeletons*

The university has a very large collection of skeletons.  Unfortunately it has been discovered that a number of them are Skeletons, with unknown instructions [likely some sort of "When X happens, attack..."].  They want these removed, without any fuss, and of course without damaging the other skeletons.
    Oh yes, due to a dispute with the temples, the skeletons are kept in an area where cleric spells and turning are not as [at all?] effective.  So it may take a bit of work to find the sleepers.


----------



## jnauman

*Skum:* 

The PCs are approached by a slimy creature that looks like a cross between a human and a fish.

The creature explains that it has come to the characters for help -- apparantly it's master, a very powerful Aboleth, has recently come under attack from a band of Duergar.  The duergar have used some of their engineering techniques to dam up the small underground lake where the Aboleth resides.

The Aboleth refuses to leave because some of it's eggs are laid nearby and it doesn't want to abandon them if it doesn't have to.  Instead the Aboleth sent some of it's Skum slaves out to find a band of adventurers willing to help the Aboleth for the right price.

Next up is Slaad ---


----------



## reddist

Can we do Slaad?  Intellectual property and all...


----------



## alsih2o

reddist said:
			
		

> *Can we do Slaad?  Intellectual property and all...  *




 yeah, we can talk about them. but just to be sure, you go first


----------



## reddist

*Slaad, then*

Alright…

*Mid-afternoon--* the PC party comes across a remote village.  The whole town is quite, and appears deserted from a distance.  Crows flap their wings and caw from roof tops, and a pack of feral dogs can bee seen tearing into what appears to be a corpse as the PCs approach the outskirts of the village.

*Late afternoon--*as the PCs get closer and begin to explore the village, they find a half-dozen of villagers, all with their chests blown out from the center, like something tore its way out from the inside.  The town shows clear signs of fighting, and several huts have been reduced to smoldering ruins. The corpses scattered about can’t possibly account for the entire village though, so surely someone is hiding somewhere…

*Evening—*the PCs begin to notice that something or someone is tracking their movements through the village.  Eventually they discover a young girl, who beckons them to her.  She warns them that it is not safe to be in the village after dark, and asks them to follow her to a place of safety.

She leads them to the basement of the old mill.  There are a handful of other survivors, including the village priest.  The priest takes them to a cooled locker, where there are another dozen or so comatose people lined up, all under an altered version of the _preserve corpse_ spell the priest was able to work out with his god.  The priest explains they have all been infected with whatever it is that killed some the villagers above.  He says that horrible monsters had burst through their chests, killing the host and slaughtered dozens of other villagers, dragging them off into the darkness to feed.

Through the battle during that first night, the priest as able to organize some of the village members to put up a resistance, but most of the town was slain.  The next morning, before the PCs arrived, the survivors crept out and found the few villagers left up top, all of whom had been implanted with slaad eggs (the priest doesn’t know this is what’s going on, he just knows something is inside of them).  The priest had these comatose people brought back to the basement of the mill, where he was able to put them in a sort of stasis.  However, he knows his _preserve corpse_ spell is weakening, due to the magical resistances of whatever is incubating inside their chests.

*Nightfall—*The PCs are now trapped in the basement of the mill with the priest and his fellow villagers.  They must fend off the onslaught of 5-6 slaad, hoping the _preserve corpse_ spells don’t fail and they are not attacked from the inside by even _more_ slaad as the eggs hatch and new slaad burst forth. 

If they succeed, can they find a way to “cure” the remaining villagers?  Is it possible the originator of the infestation is IN THE MILL with them, disguised as one of the surviving villagers?


----------



## BiggusGeekus

:: casts _true ressurrection_ on the thread ::


----------



## BiggusGeekus

*Spectre*

The party recieves an odd message.  When they were just beginning their adventures they slew a foe.  But the small villiage they saved are now requesting that they slay the foe again!  They are threatening to spread the word that the party "left the job half finished"

When the party returns they meet and greet many of the people they had met when they were 1st level.  They now have the opportunity to interact with such folk on an equal basis and with much more wealth. 

However, this is not a time for happy reunion!  The old foe has met an end at violent hands (the party's!) and now thirsts for revenge!

edit: next is sphinx.  This should be a puzzler.  "Puzzler"!  Get it?  Bwah-hah-hah!  I kill me.


----------



## NiTessine

*Sphinx* 

The heroes happen upon a gynosphinx trying to resist the advances of an overly amorous hieracosphinx. She calls out to them to help her get rid of the creature. After the hieracosphinx is dead, she explains that there is also a criosphinx in the region who has been making advances towards her. She would be pleased to reward the party with a portion of her hoard if they could find an her an androsphinx to keep her company and deal with the criosphinx.

Next: Spider eater.


----------



## BrooklynKnight

gynosphinx?

Is that like the OB\GYN of the Sphinx world?


----------



## Tabarnak Smokeblower

*Spider eater*

(i was saying to myself, "ok, i gotta participate..." and now i'm sutck with the _spider eater_? dang... )

A very wealthy man breeds spidereaters. In a bold coup, his precious creatures (2 adult specimens and 5 still young and unable to fly) have been stolen by bandits, who now use them for raids on merchant caravans. The breeder hires the PC's to bring him back at least 1 living adult specimen, or he will be ruined.

(bleh. It's late and I'm under medication )

TS

(next: sprite)


----------



## David Argall

*Sprite - Grig*

A grig tried too many practical jokes on somebody powerful with no sense of humor.  Sp its friends have hired the party to guard it.  

   Of course, the minor fact that the party is the only thing keep it from a very painful death does not stop, or even slow down, the sprite's preference for pranks, and the party is so available...

   So the party must guard itself, and any bystanders who may be dangerous, from the sprite while they guard the sprite.


----------



## NiTessine

*Sprite - Nixie*

The village blacksmith's son has disappeared, and evidence points in that he wandered to a lake in the woods. The lake is a source of superstition and has been considered haunted for untold centuries.

Turns out that one of the nixies of the lake took a liking to the boy and is keeping him _charmed_ permanently, casting it anew every 24 hours. He is being kept in a cave, where the only entrance is underwater. There is an airhole at the top, but it is hidden under the roots of a great tree on an island in the middle of the lake.

So, the party has to find the boy, and convince the nixie to let him go. If they come to blows, remember that the nixie will only be able to use its _charm person_ ability twice per day, having already used it once on the boy.

Next: *Sprite - Pixie*


----------



## Berandor

*Sprite: Pixie*

A young and not too bright man from a rural community has been recently exposed as a talented sorcerer. 

His talents, however, come from an invisible and malicious pixie playing a prank on the dim youthster. 

While the pixie is highly amused at the new respect the young man has gained by his "sorcery", the boy has followed ancient traditions for upcoming heroes and decided to drive off the local goblin tribe.

With the pixie around, it is questionable whether the man can be convinced of the lack of magical prowess and be stopped from entering the goblin lair, where he would surely die.


----------



## David Argall

*Stirge*

A sage wants a stirge to study, a live healthy one of course.

   Easy enough to achieve by staking out whover draws the short straw and then applying a few sleep spells when a stirge shows up, but the only known local stirges are in a large swarm/flock, and anyone used as bait will be very pale by the end of the encounter, as may some other party members.

    So the party must kill/drive off most of the stirges while luring one into a trap.  And of course, not get drained in the process.


   Next the wimp.


----------



## WizWrm

I'll combine the next two and make this nasty little bugger - the *stirge swarm*. Looks fairly simple until you realize exactly how much Constitution damage this thing will be dishing out per round - I tried to be as 'realistic' as possible when determining abilities, but for survival purposes, I'd suggest limiting it to only a single attachment attempt on each PC per round of damage dealt, otherwise you have a lot of Con loss some really unfair deaths - the point is fast terror attacks and not brute power; a little bit of preparation on the part of mid-high level adventurers will knock one of these out of the sky pretty quickly. Other than that, this hasn't been playtested and I've never conjured a monster out of thin air like this, so I couldn't tell you how balanced or mechanically correct it is, not to mention all the inevitable copy/paste inconsistencies that may or may not need slogging through.

*-----------------------------------------------------------------------*

A wealthy merchant has begun a shady logging operation on the edges of a swamp that borders several large farmland communities. Unbeknowest to the merchant, the townsfolk have made a pact with a lizardman tribe that inhabits the swamp, and by creating the logging operation, the merchant has violated it for the first time in a dozen generations. In retribution, the lizardmen have begun breeding stirges and sending them to attack the merchant's operation in large droves. However, their attacks are not only limited to the logging camp, and every few days a swarm will storm through a local town, sometimes feeding for hours before flying away. The townsfolk are baffled and panicked by the attacks, forced to barricade themselves indoors while watching friends and relatives who were caught outside drained of blood.

*-----------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Stirge swarm*; tiny magical beast (swarm); *CR* 12 (?); *HD* 12d10; *HP* 66; *Init* +4 (+4 dex); *Spd* 10 ft., fly 40 ft. (average); *Face/Reach* 10 ft/0 ft.; *SA* attach, blood drain, distraction (DC 16); *SQ* swarm traits, half damage from slashing and piercing, darkvision 60', low light vision; *AL* N; *SV* Fort +8, Ref +12, Will +5 *Abilities:* Str 3, Dex 19, Con 10, Int 1, Wis 12, Cha 6; *Skills:* Hide +14, Listen +4, Spot +4; *Feats:* Alertness, Weapon Finesse

*Attach (Ex):* If a stirge swarm hits with a touch attack, one uses its eight pincers to latch onto the opponent’s body. An attached stirge is effectively grappling its prey. The stirge loses its Dexterity bonus to AC and has an AC of 12, but holds on with great tenacity. Stirges have a +12 racial bonus on grapple checks (already figured into the Base Attack/Grapple entry above). In addition, the stirge is separated from the swarm, and loses all swarm traits while attached, essentially becoming a normal stirge. The swarm is not affected by the loss, though the stirge can now be killed normally, though individually. An attached stirge can be struck with a weapon or grappled itself. To remove an attached stirge through grappling, the opponent must achieve a pin against the stirge.

*Blood Drain (Ex):* A stirge drains blood, dealing 1d4 points of Constitution damage in any round when it begins its turn attached to a victim. Once it has dealt 4 points of Constitution damage, it detaches and flies off, returning to the swarm to digest the meal. If its victim dies before the stirge’s appetite has been sated, the stirge detaches and returns to the swarm, seeking a new meal.

*Swarm Traits:* A swarm has no clear front or back and no discernable anatomy, so it is not subject to critical hits or flanking. The swarm takes half damage from slashing and piercing weapons. Reducing a swarm to 0 hit points or lower causes it to break up, though damage taken until that point does not degrade its ability to attack or resist attack. Swarms are never staggered or reduced to a dying state by damage. Also, they cannot be tripped, grappled, or bull rushed, and can only grappled by separating from the swarm – see rules under attachment. A swarm is immune to any spell or effect that targets a specific number of creatures (including single-target spells such as disintegrate), with the exception of mind-affecting effects (charms, compulsions, phantasms, patterns, and morale effects) if the swarm has an Intelligence score and a hive mind. A swarm takes half again as much damage (+50%) from spells or effects that affect an area, such as splash weapons and many evocation spells. For purposes of determining the effects of wind on a swarm, treat the swarm as a creature of the same size as its constituent creatures. A swarm rendered unconscious by means of nonlethal damage becomes disorganized and dispersed, and does not reform until its hit points exceed its nonlethal damage.

*Distraction (Ex):* Any living creature vulnerable to a stirge swarm’s damage that begins its turn with the swarm in its square is nauseated for 1 round; a Fortitude save (DC 16) negates the effect. Spellcasting or concentrating on spells within the area of a swarm requires a Concentration check (DC 20 + spell level). Using skills that involve patience and concentration requires a DC 20 Concentration check.


----------



## WizWrm

Ack, you posted while I was typing up that beast of a post. Ah, well, my post still covers the swarm entry.

*Next up is*: not the wimp, but the tarrasque.


----------



## David Argall

*terrasque*

Your friendly neighborhood sage has just made a wonderful discovery [or maybe he just had one too many and was just looking at a smuge in this old text].  If the tarrasque is scratched at this one spot, it becomes docile, at least quiet enough to be fed instead of just grabbing everything and body within its reach.

    So of course you get hired to see if the text is right...

    Success and you prevent the destruction usually caused by the monster.  Fail and, well... at least the monster won't be quite so hungry when the next victim is spotted.

     The ancient text is rather vague about where the spot is, and how hard you need to scratch it  [50 points of damage?], and for how long.  So our sage is eager to hear from any survivors.


----------



## BiggusGeekus

Tendriculos

The party has been called upon to investigate dissapearances on the outskirts of a farming community.  It started with sheep, but recently a shepheard has gone missing and people are very concerend.  The villiage wise woman (adept 2) has found no trace of the supernatural at work and the local huntsman (ranger 1) has not found any tracks and the skies have been clear.  There is nothing near the dissapearance except some dense folliage.

A druid will recognize the work of a tendriculos instantly, anyone else has to make a knowledge (nature) check of DC 18.  Otherwise, they will have to wander through the forest and basically get jumped by them.

Usually, the tendriculos is solo, but for some reason three of them are working together.  They are doing the bidding of a 10th level evil druid who is attempting to destroy the town and let nature reclaim the land.  He is only holding back because he fears the town's superior numbers.

edit: next is thoqqua! Ooooh!  magma worms!


----------



## BiggusGeekus

A mining foreman approaches the party.  He has captured a thoqqua and tortured it so that it will dig deep into the mountian.  But it escaped and is now on a rampage.  Other such elemental creatures have been drawn to the area as they see the thoqqua as a kind of guardian or at least a watch dog.  The foreman acknowledges that he was wrong, but will still pay a handsome price to be rid of the beast.

The thoqqua hasn't "drilled" in straight lines.  The party will have to bring rope and there will be many climb checks to be made.  Most, if not all, battles will be fought on at least a 30 degree angle.

Next: Titian


----------



## David Argall

*Titan*

A bunch of halflings want to be rescued from this "great big guy".  After discounting all the claims of him being hundreds of feet tall, and finding the halfings had fled at 1st sight, the party should conclude the foe is about 10-15' tall, a height the halflings describe the same way they describe anything much above 10'.

    The 25' titan just happens to be out of easy sight when the party approaches and if the party decides to attack the "hill/frost/fire giant", he will be seriously annoyed.  

    Of course he just might forgive the party if they will.....


----------



## NiTessine

*Tojanida*

Strange things are about. For some reason, no ships can reach a certain populated island, some fifty miles off the mainland's coast. When investigations commence, it is found that there is a clutch of tojanida that has been summarily eating every boat to come their way. Once the tojanida are dead, they will still have to find out who or what was it that summoned them here, and why.

Next: *Treant*


----------



## demiurge1138

Treant:
The party stumbles into a forest guarded by treants, and must convince them that a wizard they consider an ally is actually destroying their land....

What, not original enough? Fine.

A militant druid harnessed an army of treants to destroy a massive city whose ever-expanding borders enroach their old-growth home. Now the party will know how the other side feels, as the lord of the city hires them to deal with the treants while his city is under siege. And treants are very paitent creatures.

Next is triton.
Demiurge out.


----------



## David Argall

*Triton*

The party really pissed off that lich, who got them with a mass curse of polymorph into sahuagins.  However, if they say they are sorry and beg for its forgiveness, it will likely remove the curse.

   Did I mention there is a nation fo tritons between party and lich?

   Did I mention tritons don't like sahuagins, except in tiny pieces?

   Did I mention the tritons are not going to believe this stupid pissed-off lich story?


----------



## babomb

A string of bizarre killings has the small town of Palin in an uproar. Several bodies with vicious claw and bite marks have been found. What's more, they are covered in the most sickening stench imaginable. A few villagers have noticed that the rash of murders began shorly after the arrival of a mysterious stranger, speculating that he may be the cause.

The poor fellow behind these murders is the stranger, a half-troglodyte who looks very nearly human. He was an outcast in the near troglodyte tribe, and fled to a human town to try to fit in (and to avoid the troglodytes who wanted to find out if he tasted as much like a human as he looked). But poor Galak (that's his name) doesn't understand human society very well. He gets confused, and when he gets confused, his first instinct is to attack. (Or, rather, his <i>second</i> instinct is to attack; his first is to release that awful stench.) If the PCs choose to help him, can they sneak him out of the village before the villagers have him hanged?

Alternatively, he could actually be spying for the troglodytes (and lying to the PCs about his motives), or he may even be a normal troglodyte with a <i>polymorph</i> or <i>alter self</i> spell cast on him. Additionally, his arrival could have been about the same time as that of the PCs', causing the townsfolk to suspect one or all of the PCs instead. The PCs may find themselves trying to clear their names while protecting their new half-troglodyte friend.

Next up: Troll


----------



## babomb

Bump.


----------



## Magic Slim

*Troll*

A paladin has just lost his powers. Is it because he killed all those kobold babies? Is it because he recently discovered that he was gay? Is it because he put a very sick, old, black, communist jew out of his wretched misery? Is it because he keeps telling everyone at the local tavern that rangers suck? It's up to the PC's to find out.

Meanwhile, trolls have captured the very attractive, chain-mail-bikini-clad, nymphomaniac mayor's daughter and are sending him one of his daughter's fingers every day until he pays the ransom. The party arrives in town on the 9th day, so time is of the essence, because who knows what those sick bastards will do to the poor girl. The trolls haven't yet understood why the fingers haven't grown back.

I'm so friggin' funny

Slim

Next up: Umber Hulk


----------



## NiTessine

*Umber Hulk*

An umber hulk suddenly bursts from the ground in the middle of a military camp filled with 1st-level warriors, while PCs just happen to be around for some reason. The hulk's gaze quickly _confuses_ great many of the warriors, and the party has to do battle with the behemoth while trying to keep the warriors from killing each other off or wandering off the nearby cliff, or getting killed by the hulk... Oh, joy!

Next: *Unicorn*


----------



## demiurge1138

*Unicorn*

A glabrezu moved into Unicorn Woods several years ago, and has a plan for gaining power in the Abyss by creating an army of half-fiends, himself being the father, of course.

The first phase of the plan involves, naturally, unicorns. The half-fiend are physically identical to normal unicorns. The counties surrounding Unicorn Woods are home to a sect of female druids, whose coming-of-age rituals involve following a unicorn for three days without distrubing it. The glabrezu intends to make these druids the mothers of the next generation of half-demons, and is using the unicorns to lure the druids to him.

Once a group of druids-in-training disappear after following the unicorns, can the PCs track them down and save them from an awful fate? And how will they know which unicorns are a threat?

Next up, vampire


----------



## pogre

*Vampire*
A mysterious white worm disease is going through the upper class neighborhoods of the city. The patients are first afflicted with a loss of energy and then slowly they begin to become paler and eventually die or go mad. 

World famous Dr. Nedremus has been attending to some of the latest cases and has declared them White Worm's disease. An affliction spread outdoors during the summer and picked up from a parasite that relishes hot, bright summer days.

The true answer is the doctor is under the influence of ancient vampire who's lair is deep beneath the city in some ancient ruins. Employing gaseous form the vampire cruises through even the smallest of sewer openings that serve the city's richest districts.

The PCs must discover the answer while the rich take the good doctor's advice and stay in dark secluded places to avoid White Worm's disease.

Do not have my book here - can someone help me out on what is next?


----------



## babomb

Next up is vampire spawn.


----------



## pogre

*Vampire Spawn*

_Homecoming._

The PCs are called home for a special reunion with a long lost Uncle. The party goes smashingly and the PCs leave content that all is well at home. A few levels go by doing some adventuring and the PCs forget all about the happy episode.

They receive a message that the church in their home village has been destroyed. The church asks them to check it out.

The PCs immediately figure out something is very wrong in the village. Cattle are not being tended to, the fields are a mess, and the graveyard has been disturbed as well. That night they are assaulted by a group of lesser Undead.

_What's going on?_
The long lost Uncle was in fact a Vampire (thus he was long, long lost). Further he has not left the village, but instead has taken up residence under the graveyard in some ancient crypts. The Vampire has converted many of the villagers into spawn and created several undead to serve him. He mostly hunts in other locations these days, but he realizes the rapidly deteriating village and destroyed church will soon call attention to the situation.

If/When the PCs destroy the Vampire Spawn, the Vampire will move on rapidly. Perhaps remaining a BBEG in an ongoing campaign - preying on isolated villages until it gets too hot and he moves on.

OK - lil' help - What's next?


----------



## babomb

Vargouille is next.


----------



## pogre

*Vargouille*

_The Set-up_
An evil king from a neighboring nation has just died. His son through an envoy has made a peace gesture and invited the PCs' patron to the funeral. The PCs' patron is highly suspicious of this diplomatic move and portents delivered by his clergy have not been favorable. The Patron is intensely curious and does not want to miss an opportunity for peace.

The Patron calls on the PC to go to the funeral in his stead. One of the PCs (preferably a rogue or bard) should go disguised as the Patron. Few others, if any at the funeral would recognize him. The PCs are authorized to speak as the Patron and told to bring any formal peace initiatives back home. They will be rewarded accordingly.

_The Real Deal_
The evil king has died, but was assassinated by his chief priest of (insert evil deity of your choice). The Evil Priest has now taken on the persona of the King's son and wishes to wage war on the PCs' Patron. The funeral invitation is an attempt to sever the head of the PCs' Patron's nation before launching a surprise attack. 

_Execution_
The PCs will arrive at a funeral wake feast for the departed king. The King's son (actually the evil cleric) invites the PCs to view the body with him and pray. He goes totally unarmed to show his good will. The casket is kept in a back room. When the casket lid is removed 10 Vargouilles fly out to attack the PCs. The cleric casts hold person on various PCs to allow the Vargouilles to use their kiss attack. The cleric then flees out a back secret entrance forcing the PCs to deal with the monsters.

_Epilogue_
If the PCs survive, they learn evidence of what has happened and that the evil kingdom is planning a massive invasion of their Patron's lands. They must race back to warn their patron and help prepare the defenses (Have your new Miniatures Handbook ready   ) Part of the evil Cleric's attack plan should involve sending in flocks of Vargouilles!

I believe *Wight* is next.

BTW Babomb - thanks for your help!


----------



## demiurge1138

*Wight:*

In the middle of the worst winter the province has ever seen, bodies keep turning up cold and blackened. The problem is two-fold: first, the odies have large bruises and breakages not capable of being made by any animal in the region and second, these bodies get back up soon after they are found. Although within the city gates the archers and guardsmen can easily overwhelm these wights one at a time, the villages surrounding the city are being slowly depleated. And for every body found there are two or three more missing persons...

The wights have summoned the snowstorms with a powerful artifact of weather control, and they are planning on creating a kingdom of ice and doom. The city is merely the launching point for a potential army of wights. Can the PCs stop the wight horde before it builds enough numbers to be practically unstoppable?

Demiurge out.


----------



## pogre

*Will-O-Wisp*

William and Sandra, the fairest young couple from the village, have gone missing. They were last seen going to the lover's glen, near the swamp, late last night. Their parents hope they have eloped, but fear something sinister has taken them.

An investigation by the PCs leads to an encounter with Will-O-Wisps trying to lure them into quick sand. Whether they young lovers fell for this trap is up to the DM.

Next is *Winter Wolf*


----------



## pogre

*Winter Wolf*

Deep in the rain forests the PCs are trying to find their way to a lost city. Hacking through the undergrowth they are attacked by a half dozen Winter Wolves. The Winter Wolves use a coordinated attack employing trips and their breath weapon to good effect. If the PCs kill a couple of the wolves the remainder flee. The question for the PCs is: Why is a Winter Wolf pack in 95 degree heat in the jungle?

Following the pack leads the PCs to an ancient city. The lost city the PCs were originally seeking - that is now covered in frost and ice...

The reason for the ice in the jungle is left to the individual DMs.

Next up is *Worg*.


----------



## pogre

*Worg*

*With thanks to BLACKDIRGE*

A fiendish Worg named Crackjaw has led his brethern Worgs in a revolution. The immense pack has managed to destroy most of the goblins of the Northern forest. The pack has destroyed most of the food supply and is coming south. A contingent of lizard folk arrive in the city and seek help, describing the destruction wrought by the Worgs. A united front may save the human settlements, but can the humans trust the lizard folk before it is too late.

Check out the awesome stats and description of BLACKDIRGE's Crackjaw!

Next up *Wraith*.


----------



## demiurge1138

100 years ago, a gruesome and prolonged war with the Kobold Empire ended with the kobold's defeat. The grand general of the victorious army turned the land of the conquered kobolds into his kingdom, Haraekan.

As the centennial approaches, more and more mysterious phenomena plague the kingdom, all of them seemingly orbiting the capital city (built on the site of the final battle). Old spirits die hard, and the wraiths of the slain kobolds are out for revenge...

Next is wyvern, right?
Demiurge out.


----------



## WhatKu

An Evil Wizard has put the kings son to sleep forever. The King promises land grants, wealth, fame, military titles, anything, to whomever can free his son. The heros [thats the players, they dont get to be the evil wizard],have discovered the way to heal the son. It requires the blood of the princes one true love [insert random princess type in here], a balors tooth, an Astral Devas tears, and the brain of the Paragon Wyvern. 

Next up is Xill.


----------



## BiggusGeekus

A paladin, her lover having died in a sensless accident battling an orcish sorceror, has sworn to end the cycle of violence against the orcs forever ... no mater what the cost.  She abandoned her own divine sponsor as she felt it had abandoned her when her love died and quested for a scroll that would summon forth an army that will demolish all in its path.  She believes this will be for the "greater" good.  In reality, the summoned creatuers will be Xill and once they are on the Prime they will not leave and very likely they will be much worse than orcs!

By the time the party catches up with her, she will have completed the first stage of the ritual and there will be Xill guardians surrounding the area she has chosen for the ritual (a tower that has long been in ruins).  The Xill will fight the party no matter what the cost to themselves.  They want the paladin to complete the ritual and become a blackgaurd.  Once that occurs, she will lead the Xill army to dominate the world under an iron fist.

When the party reaches her, they may attempt a Diplomacy, Bluff, or Intimidate check (she has 8 ranks in Sense Motive) to parlay.  If the party uses Bluff or Intimidate and fails, she will complete the last stage of the ritual which will summon four Xill heralds who will open the gate to allow in an army of 1,000 more Xill.  If the party defeats the heralds the doorway will not open.  If they don't ... they had better run.  If the party fails with Diplomacy they will get one extra chance to prevent her from finishing the ritual without further violence.

If the party at any time make a Knowledge (Local) check of DC 12 they will know of the paladin's loss.  Should they mention that in any capacity they will receive a +4 bonus in their Diplomacy/Bluff/Intimidate attempt.

Next: Xorn


----------



## pogre

Bump - Lil' help on Xorn?

We are saving Zombie for Clay right?


----------



## alsih2o

pogre said:
			
		

> Bump - Lil' help on Xorn?
> 
> We are saving Zombie for Clay right?





 no! i am stealing all this, i cannot steal form myself 

 intent appreciated


----------



## der_kluge

Someone gonna clean this all up and put it in a netbook?  It's really nifty stuff.


----------



## Bulak

Xorn

A druid discovers that a cluster of Xorns have riddled the side of a mountain, just below a mountain-lake. The snow that fell in the winter is starting to melt. The pressure on the mountain-side will become higher and higher as small streams that end in the lake turn into rivers.
Due to the Xorns digging, a huge part of the mountain side and the lake will come down if nothing is done to prevent it. The resulting mud-slide will destroy the town in the valley bellow.

Someone will have to go in and convince the indifferent Xorns that they have to leave. Diplomacy might be an option, since the Xorns probably won't survive the impending disaster. Maybe they can even be convinced to help repair the damage. If not, it will be a tough job to get this done in time.


Next: Yeth Hound


----------



## babomb

I'll volunteer to put it all together. What format would be preferred: HTML, PDF, RTF?


----------



## BiggusGeekus

The party hears of a disturbance in a small villiage.  Should they choose to investigate, they will discover the villiagers preparing to hang a merchant.  The merchant apparently sold the villiage weapons to deal with a worg.  The attack was completely unsuccessful, the worg managed to kill two of the villiagers because their weapons were ineffective.  The villagers are accusing the merchant of selling them shoddy weapons and possibly even being in league with a greater evil that is somehow causing the worg to attack the village.  The merchant, for his part, says he is innocent.

Any attempt to get the villiage to delay the execution will be successful (the villagers don't really have it in them to kill someone, they're good people).  The party can use various magical means to determine if the merchant is telling the truth and to check the magical auras of the weapons (they are non-magical and look to be perfectly acceptable shortswords).  If that is not enough to spur the party to think something more odd is afoot, they are approached by a 13-year-old lad who was brought on the hunt for the "worg" as more of an observer.  He claims that the weapons struck the beast but that they did not leave a wound.  He also claims to have seen the "worg" fly off after killing two of the villagers.  Of course, no one believes him.

After hearing the lad's tale, a successful Knowledge (nature) check of DC 12 will let the party know that the creature must have some kind of resistance to ordinary weapons.  A successful Knowledge (arcana) check of DC 12 will let the party know that they are facign a Yeth Hound and not a worg!

The creature is preying on the humans, feeding on their blood and fear.  The party will be able to flush it out during the night.  It _wants_ people to come after it so it can kill them.  However, the hound is not a very clever beast and likely has woefully underestimated the party.  It will fly in and attack from the rear.  Beyond that it will simply launch into an evil frenzy.

When the party returns victorious, the villiagers will apologize to the merchant and give him and the party a feast!  During the meal, they tell stories and one of them may be about a strange green flying beast.....


next: yrthak


----------



## Nifelhein

I would say RTF since many people would be able to I prefer PDF, easir reading and good format.

HTML would be nice if anyone hosts it on the web.


----------



## ConnorSB

Yrthak:

A group of dwarves have decided to cut corners in their mine. They hired a group of mercinaries to cage a Yrthak and bring it to the mines, where its sonic lance and explosion abilities are used to blast tunnels out of the rock. The Yrthak is inteligent enough to know its captivity, and the strangly constructed cage it is kept in keeps it in constant pain, but the dwarves see nothing but a strange beast. Unfortunatly for the dwarves, they have seriously misunderestimated the beast, and it has sliped it cage and is terrorizing the mines. So the dwarves hire the origional mercs, and the party, to kill it. When the mercs or the dwarves let slip what really happened, what will the party do? Punish the dwarves, fight the shady mercinaries? And what about the beast itself? Should it be released into the wild? Caged again? Killed?

Next up, Yuan-Ti


----------



## alsih2o

i think i could probably host it


----------



## Ghostwind

I could easily host such a compilation on one of my servers.


----------



## demiurge1138

*Yuan-ti:*
The PCs are hired by a beautiful woman who claims that her family was captured by the illithids. She gives them maps, funding, and the promise of a great reward if they return with her family members and the heads of at least ten illithids.

What the party doesn't know is that she is actually a yuan-ti pureblood- a DC 20 Spot check will allow a PC to notice her slightly slitted pupils. The "family members" are actually slaves of her enclave, who were captured by the illithids because they were implanted with capsules containing reconnaiscence to her enclave from a cult of dark nagas living in the sewers of the largest city in the kingdom.
The yuan-ti are preparing for a massive war against the "soft peoples", and if the pureblood gets her slaves back, they will have all of the information they need to begin their attack. Can the PCs uncover the ruse and foil the yuan-ti's plans?  

Next is Zombie!
Demiurge out.


----------



## pogre

*Zombie*
_The Set-up_
The count has not been seen in his village holdings for nearly two years. His wife was carried away by the plague and now he only walks the battlement of his keep late at night grieving the loss. More and more bizarre pronouncements come forth from the count and some are afraid he has gone mad. A group of village elders has come together and put together a group to go speak with the count directly.

_Behind the Scenes_
The Count is long gone of course - only his corpse remains as a Zombie. One of his minions is a necromancer and is controlling the countryside. Can the PCs prove this without being blamed for the count's murder? Kidnapping a Zombie could prove to be a great challenge!

edit: I believe we're finished...


----------



## alsih2o

too late! you should have gotten off the bench sooner.

 thanks to everyone who contributed, let's hope biggus geekus keeps his sig despite the fact that it is over...

 whoever is compiling/storing let me know where it ends up please


----------



## pogre

alsih2o said:
			
		

> whoever is compiling/storing let me know where it ends up please




Ditto.


----------



## Nifelhein

By the way who is actually compiling it? i am gonna bookmark the thread in case anyone wants just find me, I usually post in the hive.

Nice work, by the way...


----------



## babomb

I'm working on it right now. Unfortunately, the Wizards IP monsters will probably have to be left out.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Well, rename it, our group often refers to Mind Flayer as "Handschuhfresse" ("Glovemuzzle" might be a good translation  ). "Tentacled Face" or "Brain Eater" might also work.  

Eye Tyrant will probably be sufficient for Beholders...

Mustrum Ridcully


----------



## Nifelhein

I don't see how that would be a problem, we don't even use stats for them, just ideas for our own use, it is free too...

Anyway just pu it there and refer to a description of the monsters... we can't use the name, but who said it is actually that one they think it is...


----------



## babomb

Monsters that still need encounters:

Dragon - Bronze
Devil - Osyluth
Devil - Kyton
Devil - Hellcat
Devil - Barbazu
Devil - Erinyes
Devil - Hamatula
Devil - Cornugon
Devil - Gelugon
Devil - Pit Fiend
Elf - High ("normal" elves)
Elf - Drow
Elf - Half
Halfling - Tallfellow
Halfling - Deep
Mephit - Air
Mephit - Dust
Mephit - Earth
Mephit - Fire
Mephit - Ice
Mephit - Magma
Mephit - Ooze
Mephit - Steam
Any monsters in the 3.5 SRD that aren't in the 3.0 SRD (besides swarm).

Also, if you want to write an encounter for something we've already got, I'll take that too.


----------



## Nifelhein

Change the topic on the main page, we are not done guys!!!


----------



## alsih2o

how goes the collecting and transfering?


----------



## babomb

alsih2o said:
			
		

> how goes the collecting and transfering?




I'm about halfway done collecting and editing for spelling/grammar. I'll probably finish this weekend. After that, I just need to make it pretty.


----------



## babomb

Sorry for the delay, folks; it'll still be a little longer before I get the whole thing together. In the mean time, here's a simple .txt file with all of the encounters for monsters that won't be in the final product, i.e. monsters that are considered intellectual property of Wizards of the Coast. The final product will look nicer, I promise.


----------



## babomb

Once again , apologies for the delay. Here it is: http://members.cox.net/monsters_a-z/. I'm still playing with the format (it's a bit plain right now), but there you have it. I might also make a .pdf version. We'll see. Also, if you want to add an entry, feel free to e-mail it to me or post it here.


----------



## pogre

babomb said:
			
		

> Once again , apologies for the delay. Here it is: http://members.cox.net/monsters_a-z/. I'm still playing with the format (it's a bit plain right now), but there you have it. I might also make a .pdf version. We'll see. Also, if you want to add an entry, feel free to e-mail it to me or post it here.




This is great - thanks for doing it!

You might want to check entries for "M". It was formatted oddly on my browser.


----------



## ConnorSB

On the site it says that Biggus Geekus contributed the Ythrak, but that was actually, well, me. If you could change it, I would be all happy and exited!


----------



## alsih2o

babomb that is fantastic!


----------



## babomb

pogre said:
			
		

> This is great - thanks for doing it!
> 
> You might want to check entries for "M". It was formatted oddly on my browser.




I forgot a slash in one of the tags. Strangely, it looked fine in Mozilla... It's fixed now.



			
				ConnorSB said:
			
		

> On the site it says that Biggus Geekus contributed the Ythrak, but that was actually, well, me. If you could change it, I would be all happy and exited!




Oops! Sorry about that! It is now fixed, so feel free to be all happy and excited.


----------



## Ricochet

This is wicked awesome, but is there some way you could make the thing downloadable og have you got a master file with all at once perhaps?


----------



## babomb

Just a little bump.


----------



## Dimwhit

Man, talk about the ultimate place for a DM with writer's block! (Well, campaign-creation block...)

Great thread, and a fantastic website babomb!


----------



## Mark

Well done! I wonder if the d20 Magazine Rack would want to take this, edit it, and add it as a feature in their next issue of their d20zine...?

(submissions)


----------

